# Guess the dog breed - then your go!



## gecko lady

saw this on another fourm and thought it looked fun 
Heres my one :war:


----------



## Ophexis

Hovawart?


----------



## gecko lady

nope


----------



## Ophexis

Just for clarification; these are pure breeds, right, not cross breeds?
Could possibly be here all day with cross breeds


----------



## gecko lady

ahha he is a crossbreed im afriad, ill give you one of the breeds : golden retriver and there is only on other breed in it , very common and can be a working dog...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Is it crossed with another retriever? Like a flat coat?


----------



## samurai

retriever cross rottie? or german shepherd?


----------



## gecko lady

nope. Often seen on farms..


----------



## pigglywiggly

gordon setter?

probly not, isnt common but its the only working dog i can think of that you`d get black`n`tan in.


----------



## Ophexis

Markings suggest Rotty... :hmm: This is where I do not excel :lol2: Wikipedia says it was a working dog at some point; so nyer! 

EDIT: Collie?


----------



## pigglywiggly

border collies?


----------



## lozza84

labrador ?


----------



## gecko lady

Yes pigglywig!!!! well done!!
your go


----------



## pigglywiggly

lol i`ve only ever had one cross, will have a poke and see if i can find a piccy of her.


----------



## gecko lady

doesnt have to be a cross could be anything, but i think the rules should be that if you do put a cross on here you should say or put one of its breeds  or we could b here awhile lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

whats this pure bred then?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ophexis

Chesapeake Bay Retriever? 

I suck at this!

EDIT: Brittany Spaniel?


----------



## pigglywiggly

your right you do suck at this, lol.


----------



## gecko lady

labradour?


----------



## Ophexis

gecko lady said:


> labradour?


I won't be happy if that's right, it was my first gut feeling but I thought the ears were too fluffy! :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Liver flat coat retriever pup?


----------



## pigglywiggly

we have a winner!!!!!

liver flatcoat retriever it is

i though the colour would make it harder, lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Yay!! lol Right gimme a sec


----------



## dickvansheepcake

It's a pure breed...


----------



## RORCOV

Canaan?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Nope, not canaan


----------



## pigglywiggly

i havnt a clue! bit too weird for me.........


----------



## Alice

razorback?


----------



## Ophexis

Cambodian Razorback?


----------



## RORCOV

Cambodian Razorback dog...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Yep it's a cambodian razorback! There was me thinking I'd chosen a difficult one! lol

Not sure if Alice or Ophexis gets that one, Alice was first but Ophexis full named it!


----------



## Ophexis

I'll get in while the iron's hot...
It is a pure breed:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`m going to offend anyone who has one, but it looks like a cavalier cross to me, lol


----------



## Ophexis

pigglywiggly said:


> i`m going to offend anyone who has one, but it looks like a cavalier cross to me, lol


It looks like one, but it is a pure breed 
Just pretty scarce in the UK still... Shame, because I'd love one!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

kooikerhondje?


----------



## pigglywiggly

or cav x papillon.

i`m not good with small yapper type dogs


----------



## Alice

looks similar to the Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever, there is another duck toller but I can't remember what it's called.


----------



## Ophexis

dickvansheepcake said:


> kooikerhondje?


Ding ding!  
I luffs them :flrt: Admittedly Pigglywiggly, it does look like a Cav x Papillon lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woo! Another pure breed...


----------



## pigglywiggly

ooh a propper dog.

anatolian shepherd?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

pigglywiggly said:


> ooh a propper dog.
> 
> anatolian shepherd?


Nope, tis a shepherd though


----------



## pigglywiggly

carpathian shephered dog :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gecko lady

Karst Shepherd?


----------



## pigglywiggly

think dickvansheepcake has gone awol.....


----------



## dickvansheepcake

pigglywiggly said:


> carpathian shephered dog :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sorry, nipped to the loo! Yep it's a carpathian


----------



## pigglywiggly

how about this then?


----------



## RORCOV

Field spaniel?


----------



## pigglywiggly

nope!


----------



## Ophexis

pigglywiggly said:


> how about this then?
> 
> [URL=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/ba/DeutschLanghaarneu.jpg]image[/URL]


Deutsch Langhaar...
Initial thoughts were spaniel of some description due to ears and pretty face... but Google is your friend!


----------



## pigglywiggly

not heard of that one? this wasnt labelled as that?


----------



## TonyToca

He's a X...


----------



## pigglywiggly

ebt x?


----------



## Ophexis

pigglywiggly said:


> not heard of that one? this wasnt labelled as that?


Deutsch langhaar - Google Search
What I got from searching 
In that case, what about a Brittany Spaniel?


----------



## pigglywiggly

its supposed to be a longhaired german pointer!


----------



## Ophexis

pigglywiggly said:


> its supposed to be a longhaired german pointer!


Ahh that makes sense! Deutsch Langhaar translated is German Long Hair! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

i have enouigh difficulty with english without trying to translate :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

whos go now ? lol


----------



## quizicalkat

I have one for you

:whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly

no-ones guesed tonys yet, but he may have wondered off?

is yours a gsd x collie?

or gsd x lab?


----------



## quizicalkat

pigglywiggly said:


> no-ones guesed tonys yet, but he may have wondered off?
> 
> is yours a gsd x collie?
> 
> or gsd x lab?


sorry :blush:

nope a pure bred


----------



## pigglywiggly

smooth collie?


----------



## quizicalkat

pigglywiggly said:


> smooth collie?


nope...


----------



## quizicalkat

TonyToca said:


> He's a X...
> image
> image


staffy x boxer?


----------



## pigglywiggly

i thought tonys had the cute squinty eyes of an english bull terrier.


----------



## quizicalkat

pigglywiggly said:


> i thought tonys had the cute squinty eyes of an english bull terrier.


 
yes I just look backed at it and I was just about to post that - enlgish bull x boxer or staff?


----------



## pigglywiggly

wouldnt a staff cross be stumpier?


----------



## quizicalkat

pigglywiggly said:


> wouldnt a staff cross be stumpier?


depends on what type of 'staff' lol


----------



## pigglywiggly

a propper kc one, lol, not an amstaff !!!


----------



## quizicalkat

pigglywiggly said:


> a propper kc one, lol, not an amstaff !!!


then yes it would

maybe lab?


----------



## TonyToca

Somebody had it right.. 
He's an EBT x Boxer.. Took him in 15 years ago as he was mental, nobody could control him, attacked everything in sight except humans! Sheep were his favourite! 

He's pushing 17 now and a shadow of his former self....... He is simply the best dog ever, wherever I go he goes...


----------



## quizicalkat

TonyToca said:


> Somebody had it right..
> He's an EBT x Boxer.. Took him in 15 years ago as he was mental, nobody could control him, attacked everything in sight except humans! Sheep were his favourite!
> 
> He's pushing 17 now and a shadow of his former self....... He is simply the best dog ever, wherever I go he goes...


woo hoo - lovely boy x


----------



## quizicalkat

ok back to my boy










???


----------



## gecko lady

appenzell mountain dog?


----------



## quizicalkat

gecko lady said:


> appenzell mountain dog?


nope :whistling2:


----------



## gecko lady

its a pure bred right? any hints?


----------



## quizicalkat

gecko lady said:


> its a pure bred right? any hints?


yes he is

umm - wrong continent?


----------



## ClareD

Aussie Cattle Dog ?


----------



## quizicalkat

ClareD said:


> Aussie Cattle Dog ?


Nope but right continent :2thumb:


----------



## ClareD

Kelpie ?


----------



## quizicalkat

ClareD said:


> Kelpie ?


we have a winner - well done!

YouTube - lyndhurst kelpies / Okara Max


----------



## ClareD

Thanks - lovely dog !

Can someone ese have a go please as I have to go and sort my own critters out now.
Thanks x


----------



## gecko lady

have a go at this then


----------



## Ophexis

gecko lady said:


> have a go at this then
> [URL=http://listverse.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/lundhund-1-tm.jpg?w=300&h=235]image[/URL]


I don't know but it's pretty


----------



## gecko lady

ignor that one.. the name is on the link.... lol, hopefully this one dosnt :/


----------



## quizicalkat

I have to win again soon as I have another to be guessed now :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis

gecko lady said:


> ignor that one.. the name is on the link.... lol, hopefully this one dosnt :/
> image


The name is on the link... :whistling2:
Best way around it is to use google images, save the image under something totally unrelated to the breed, upload it to Photobucket and copy the IMG code here


----------



## quizicalkat

Ophexis said:


> The name is on the link... :whistling2:


you cheat like me! :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat

can I go again - pretty please? xxx


----------



## Ophexis

quizicalkat said:


> you cheat like me! :lol2:


I was honest enough to admit it! :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat

Ophexis said:


> I was honest enough to admit it! :lol2:


I pm'd her about the first one :razz:


----------



## ClareD

Grey / blue ones a Thai Ridgeback but someone else can have my go !


----------



## quizicalkat




----------



## Ophexis

quizicalkat said:


> I pm'd her about the first one :razz:


Never mind then 
I could have answered the breed question and looked really smart, as well :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Norrbottenspets?? I think they are called that anyway!


----------



## quizicalkat

dickvansheepcake said:


> Swedish hunting dog?


nope :whistling2:


----------



## gecko lady

dont think it is, but Shiba Inu?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

quizicalkat said:


> nope :whistling2:


is it a norrbottenspets? I edited my last post when I remembered the name!


----------



## quizicalkat

dickvansheepcake said:


> Norrbottenspets?? I think they are called that anyway!





dickvansheepcake said:


> is it a norrbottenspets? I edited my last post when I remembered the name!


still nope



gecko lady said:


> dont think it is, but Shiba Inu?


nope


----------



## Ophexis

Can we have a clue or would that totally give it away?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hälleforshund? (pretty sure thats wrong!) I don't know why all my suggestions are swedish!


----------



## quizicalkat

Ophexis said:


> Can we have a clue or would that totally give it away?


hmm - it is isn't what it looks like

There are only 3 in the country that I know of, I love them loads and have wanted them for years and even looked at importing them including quarantine but I decided that they needed a lot more exercise than I could give them :-(


----------



## quizicalkat

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hälleforshund? (pretty sure thats wrong!) I don't know why all my suggestions are swedish!


nope (I am beginning to think you have a bit of a fetish) :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

quizicalkat said:


> nope (I am beginning to think you have a bit of a fetish) :lol2:


I take it it's not Swedish then :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat

dickvansheepcake said:


> I take it it's not Swedish then :lol2:


nope not swedish


----------



## dickvansheepcake

icelandic sheepdog???


----------



## quizicalkat

dickvansheepcake said:


> icelandic sheepdog???


:no1::no1::no1:

well done!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woohoo! I'm back on form  Gimme a sec to sort a pic out!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Pure breed -


----------



## Ophexis

dickvansheepcake said:


> Pure breed -
> image


Koolie? Sorry scratch that, ears are wrong...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Nope


----------



## quizicalkat

dickvansheepcake said:


> Pure breed -
> image


I know this one :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis

Shot in the dark... Catahoula Leopard Dog?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Ophexis said:


> Shot in the dark... Catahoula Leopard Dog?


Yep, you got it!


----------



## Ophexis

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep, you got it!


Woo! :no1:
I shall find a pic...


----------



## Ophexis

Pure breed again.


----------



## RORCOV

Schiperke (sp?)


----------



## Ophexis

Turtle Jo said:


> Schiperke (sp?)


Schipperke.
And damn, clearly too easy! :lol2:


----------



## RORCOV

Well my spelling left a bit to be desired! lol

here's one... (pure breed)


----------



## kitkat_

I wanna go but im crap at this  lol.


----------



## Ophexis

Field spaniel?

Or a Sussex spaniel, even?


----------



## pigglywiggly

sussex spaniel?


----------



## RORCOV

Ophexis said:


> Field spaniel?


nope...


----------



## RORCOV

pigglywiggly said:


> sussex spaniel?


Yay!... it's Dillon my sussex spaniel :no1:


----------



## me2you

Turtle Jo said:


> Well my spelling left a bit to be desired! lol
> 
> here's one... (pure breed)
> 
> image


A puppy Newfoundland? :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly

whats sat on my chair?


----------



## me2you

pigglywiggly said:


> whats sat on my chair?


Great dane?


----------



## pigglywiggly

yep, thought her being black might confuse you, lol

your turn


----------



## me2you

pigglywiggly said:


> yep, thought her being black might confuse you, lol


No lol, had them in the family since i was little 
Give me a sec


----------



## pigglywiggly

couldnt find another black one anywhere. they seem to be all fawns or brindles


----------



## me2you

Really? by the way how do i add pictures :lol2:


----------



## skimsa




----------



## quizicalkat

skimsa said:


> image


Elkhound?


----------



## RORCOV

Keeshund


----------



## pigglywiggly

finnish laphund?


----------



## me2you

Someones going to have to take my go, carn't upload the pics lol  :blush:


----------



## pigglywiggly

skimsa hasnt said if any of us are right yet.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Keeshund


Yep I agree, keeshond


----------



## skimsa

quizicalkat said:


> Elkhound?


Nope



Turtle Jo said:


> Keeshund


Yep

p.s sorry for the delay - cleaning snakes


----------



## kitkat_

Ok I'm gonna cheat and jump right in.

Anyone wanna guess my doggy? He is a crossbreed


----------



## Ophexis

Staffy x Whippet?


----------



## kitkat_

Ophexis said:


> Staffy x Whippet?


Yeah your right  bit of a odd one he is lol


----------



## TonyToca

kitkat_ said:


> Ok I'm gonna cheat and jump right in.
> 
> Anyone wanna guess my doggy? He is a crossbreed
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Looks like my old dog Meg..

Staff X something? Meg was staff x whippet but she was a bit thinner in the face..


----------



## TonyToca

Fair enuf my reply was too slow...

Is he bouncy as hell??


----------



## Ophexis

My go!


----------



## kitkat_

TonyToca said:


> Fair enuf my reply was too slow...
> 
> Is he bouncy as hell??


He is usually always asleep apart from when he goes out for a walk, his hyper moments and when he is after your food. He can be quite dog aggressive, but we rescued him so has his problems and is getting alot better now. Do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Looks like a golden retriever but surely it can't be that easy!


----------



## Ophexis

dickvansheepcake said:


> Looks like a golden retriever but surely it can't be that easy!


Wrong; not a golden retriever :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Ophexis said:


> Wrong; not a golden retriever :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Didn't think it would be that easy! lol


----------



## TonyToca

No digital ones unfortunately, it was before mobiles! I'll see if I can find some old ones..


----------



## TonyToca

Ophexis said:


> My go!
> image


Can't see this pic for some reason so I'm out..


----------



## dickvansheepcake

hovawart?


----------



## kitkat_

Ophexis said:


> My go!
> image


Oh I have seen something very simular on tv but not sure if it was the same dog. Even if it was I can't remember it


----------



## Ophexis

dickvansheepcake said:


> hovawart?


There it is :no1:
A blonde hovawart  Colours can be misleading!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woop! lol

Right have a go at this one!


----------



## gecko lady

im just going to say it, probs wrong! 
German shortharied pointer


----------



## dickvansheepcake

he he nope it's not a pointer


----------



## gecko lady

huumm.. its a pure bred? is it in the hound family?


----------



## Ophexis

Old Danish Pointer?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

gecko lady said:


> huumm.. its a pure bred? is it in the hound family?


It's a pure breed, not a hound!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Ophexis said:


> Old Danish Pointer?


Very close! They are often mistaken for old danish pointers because of a misprint in a dog book! It's an old danish...


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> Very close! They are often mistaken for old danish pointers because of a misprint in a dog book! It's an old danish...


 

Old danish bird dog


----------



## gecko lady

old danish bird dog!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Shell195 said:


> Old danish bird dog


We have a winner!  old danish bird dog or old danish chicken dog


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> We have a winner!  old danish bird dog or old danish chicken dog


 

Cool, the next dog is a cross breed and one of mine

Yorkie cross ??


----------



## Ophexis

Old Danish... Shepherd? :lol2:

EDIT: Oop never mind!


----------



## wohic

Shell195 said:


> Cool the next dog is a cross breed and one of mine
> 
> Yorkie cross ??
> image



dandy dinmont ? (spelling prob wrong :blush


----------



## Shell195

wohic said:


> dandy dinmont ? (spelling prob wrong :blush


 
No:lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Skye terrier? Because of the half-pokey-uppy ear?


----------



## Shell195

annabel said:


> Skye terrier? Because of the half-pokey-uppy ear?


 
No, he has very mobile ears


----------



## dickvansheepcake

cairn terrier?


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> cairn terrier?


 

Nope not a cairn


----------



## Shell195

Think german


----------



## wohic

lhasa-apso ? trying to work out what would give that coat..........


----------



## gecko lady

wire coated german terrier? i have no idea


----------



## wohic

ah so not a lhasa lol
wire haired dachshund ?


----------



## Shell195

wohic said:


> lhasa-apso ? trying to work out what would give that coat..........


 
No, something with less coat. Hes got quite a harsh coat


----------



## gecko lady

schnauzer?


----------



## Shell195

gecko lady said:


> schnauzer?


You win:2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady

yay  right....


----------



## Shell195

gecko lady said:


> yay  right....
> image


 

Pedigree or not?


----------



## gecko lady

yep pure breed


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Oh god this is so annoying, I recognise it but can't for the life of me remember the name!


----------



## wohic

turkish pointer (the split nose is what makes me think thats what it is  )


----------



## Ophexis

Dogue de Bordeaux?


----------



## gecko lady

wohic said:


> turkish pointer (the split nose is what makes me think thats what it is  )


 Yes well done otherwise know as a Catalburun


----------



## wohic

heres mine.
there are 5 breeds in this mut so could be fun working it out :lol2:










By wohic at 2010-07-27


----------



## tomwilson

wohic said:


> heres mine.
> there are 5 breeds in this mut so could be fun working it out :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> By wohic at 2010-07-27


GSD, lab, staffy, jack russel and boxer

worth a guess isn't it, probably none right though:lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

gecko lady said:


> doesnt have to be a cross could be anything, but i think the rules should be that if you do put a cross on here you should say or put one of its breeds  or we could b here awhile lol


 One of the rules made earlier


----------



## wohic

gecko lady said:


> One of the rules made earlier


opps sorry.:blush:

well we already have 2 jr and staffy.
I will add beagle and border collie which leaves one




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gecko lady

dont worry  dont expect you to rumage through all the posts to find it lol


----------



## Shell195

labrador?


----------



## Rach1

German shepard?
LOL


----------



## Ophexis

Shell195 said:


> labrador?


I vote lab too.


----------



## wohic

Shell195 said:


> labrador?


 no



Rach1 said:


> German shepard? no
> LOL



little clue .......... the colour is pretty much spot on and if she went to the zoo she would probably head for the big cat enclosure


----------



## RORCOV

Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## wohic

Turtle Jo said:


> Rhodesian Ridgeback


Winner !!!!!!


----------



## Rach1

tiger?
LOL

hyena?

god knows!

opps too late (edit)


----------



## RORCOV

OK, a friend's dog, cross between two pedigree breeds


----------



## samurai

st bernard cross newfoundland


----------



## RORCOV

Newfoundland is one of the breeds.... but not a St Bernard


----------



## wohic

Turtle Jo said:


> Newfoundland is one of the breeds.... but not a St Bernard


pointer ?


----------



## tomwilson

border collie


----------



## RORCOV

Not a pointer, and not a border collie...

The colour of the dog in the photo is not typical of the 'missing' breed.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Is it another huge breed?


----------



## RORCOV

Not a giant breed no (and dad was the Newfie, so I feel sorry for mum!)


----------



## RORCOV

Not sure if this helps at all..


----------



## Ophexis

A spaniel of some kind?


----------



## Shell195

Rottie?


----------



## RORCOV

It's a small member of the mastiff family...


----------



## RORCOV

Final clue.... Mohammed Ali :whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis

Neapolitan Mastiff?


----------



## Shell195

cane corso ?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

boxer!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I'm pretty sure it's boxer and as they are offline now I'll just stick another pic up!

pure breed -


----------



## EquineArcher

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm pretty sure it's boxer and as they are offline now I'll just stick another pic up!
> 
> pure breed -
> 
> image


Australian cattle dog?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Nope


----------



## giant snail

type of collie?????


----------



## yonark

*Belgian Shepherd Dog (Groenendael)*


----------



## dickvansheepcake

giant snail said:


> type of collie?????



It is a herding dog




yonark said:


> *Belgian Shepherd Dog (Groenendael)*


Nope!


----------



## karategirl

Pyrenean Shepherd?


----------



## ginna

flat coated retriever 

here is mine 

pure breed-


----------



## dickvansheepcake

karategirl said:


> Pyrenean Shepherd?


Nope



ginna said:


> flat coated retriever


And definitely no! Nothing like a flatcoat (look in my sig, thats a flatcoat!) lol


----------



## ginna

bugger , you was clever , is it your dog you have posted or any dog in general :L lol i thought i was being clever too 

just shoot me down i dont mind :L


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Nope it's not my dog!


----------



## ginna

ah right i thought it had to be your dog :L lol never mind 


if anyone wants they can try and guess mine


----------



## dickvansheepcake

french mastiff?


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> french mastiff?


 
Yes dogue de bourdeaux, it says so in their siggy:lol2:


That herding dog isnt an easy one


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Shell195 said:


> Yes dogue de bourdeaux, it says so in their siggy:lol2:
> 
> 
> That herding dog isnt an easy one


Ah, didn't think to look! lol

I can't really give any clues without giving it away completely! I'll try and think of one!


----------



## ginna

LOL yea it is a french mastiff  well done​


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Right I'll give you a tiny bit to go on! It is a rare breed of herding dog....


----------



## ginna

A blue merle sheepdog?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

No, here's a couple more pics-


----------



## ginna

hungarian herding dog ?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

It is a type of hungarian herding dog! got a specific name though...your so close! lol


----------



## nikki_alaska

Wow, only just found this thread..... lol


Thats easy, its a Mudi- a herding dog from Hungary :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptismail

dickvansheepcake said:


> It is a type of hungarian herding dog! got a specific name though...your so close! lol


mudi?


----------



## reptismail

nikki_alaska said:


> Wow, only just found this thread..... lol
> 
> 
> Thats easy, its a Mudi- a herding dog from Hungary :Na_Na_Na_Na:



nooooo !!! nt fair :devil::lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

nikki_alaska said:


> Wow, only just found this thread..... lol
> 
> 
> Thats easy, its a Mudi- a herding dog from Hungary :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bingo! Well done  lol


----------



## nikki_alaska

reptismail said:


> nooooo !!! nt fair :devil::lol2:


 
PMSL, sorry!!

You can do the next one, cos im too tired to be finding a decent pic and uploading it pmsl..... go for it


----------



## ginna

ARRRGGGHHHH SOMEONE NEEDS TO CHOP OFF YOUR GOOGLIES AND MAIL THEM TO YA MAMMA @@@@@@ 


LOL i joke well done :lol2:


----------



## reptismail

nikki_alaska said:


> PMSL, sorry!!
> 
> You can do the next one, cos im too tired to be finding a decent pic and uploading it pmsl..... go for it




Why thanksyou


----------



## nikki_alaska

reptismail said:


> Why thanksyou
> 
> image


 
Ohhhh, i'll keep shhh ohis one...i know my breeds too well, damnit! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

reptismail said:


> Why thanksyou
> 
> image


Alaskan malamute


----------



## ginna

hhusky?


----------



## reptismail

nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

northern inuit?


----------



## reptismail

dickvansheepcake said:


> northern inuit?


Nope. your all very close .. but not close enough!


----------



## reptismail

nikki_alaska said:


> Ohhhh, i'll keep shhh ohis one...i know my breeds too well, damnit! lol


Go on :lol2:


----------



## nikki_alaska

reptismail said:


> Go on :lol2:


LOL cant hold it in no moreeee...

its an Alaskan Klee Kai lol!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

nikki_alaska said:


> LOL cant hold it in no moreeee...
> 
> its an Alaskan Klee Kai lol!!!:2thumb:


D'oh!


----------



## reptismail

nikki_alaska said:


> LOL cant hold it in no moreeee...
> 
> its an Alaskan Klee Kai lol!!!:2thumb:


:2thumb:


----------



## nikki_alaska

OK, i have so many i could use!!!

Here is my choce this time round....This is a Pure breed...

As a baby...










And as a big dog...









What ya think it is?? :flrt:


----------



## reptismail

shiba inu? or related to that?


----------



## nikki_alaska

reptismail said:


> shiba inu? or related to that?


 
noppeeeeeeee :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

nikki_alaska said:


> OK, i have so many i could use!!!
> 
> Here is my choce this time round....This is a Pure breed...
> 
> As a baby...
> 
> image
> 
> And as a big dog...
> 
> image
> What ya think it is?? :flrt:


Is it a New Guinea Singing Dog? (think thats what the breed is called?)


----------



## nikki_alaska

Zoo-Man said:


> Is it a New Guinea Singing Dog? (think thats what the breed is called?)


 
:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

nikki_alaska said:


> :no1::no1::no1:


Phew! Ok, gimme a sec...


----------



## Zoo-Man




----------



## nikki_alaska

is it a Nova? (NSDTR)


----------



## Zoo-Man

nikki_alaska said:


> is it a Nova? (NSDTR)


Yep, the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever! :no1:


----------



## nikki_alaska

ok...


----------



## Zoo-Man

nikki_alaska said:


> ok...
> 
> image


Mmm, is that a puppy or adult?


----------



## nikki_alaska

poopieeee


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mmm, Polish something or other haha


----------



## nikki_alaska

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, Polish something or other haha


 
lol unfortunately not lol....

im gonna hit the sack...... someone will have guessed by morning no doubt


----------



## Zoo-Man

Landseer?


----------



## nikki_alaska

Zoo-Man said:


> Landseer?


 
Thats a colour, not a breed.... but no, it isnt lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

nikki_alaska said:


> Thats a colour, not a breed.... but no, it isnt lol


That depends, some countries class Landseers as a seperate breed to the Newfoundland :whistling2: 

:lol2:


----------



## Emmabeth

Its a... Cute Puppy?

Ok heres threeeee if htats not cheating. Bonus prize for the person who gets all three right.

1. Pedigree -









2. Pedigree -









3. Crossbreed, first x of two pedigree breeds (clue, both are from the same KC group)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Emmabeth said:


> Its a... Cute Puppy?
> 
> Ok heres threeeee if htats not cheating. Bonus prize for the person who gets all three right.
> 
> 1. Pedigree - image
> 
> 2. Pedigree - image
> 
> 3. Crossbreed, first x of two pedigree breeds (clue, both are from the same KC group)
> image


Tibetan Terrier
Deerhound
Afghan Hound x Saluki

???


----------



## Emmabeth

That was fast! :no1: <--- theres the prize.

Im now off to look if ive stupidly put comments or similar in the filenames or captions on photobucket... (realise the photobucket username is a clue though!)...

Sooo... didja know.. or didja cheat :lol:


----------



## RORCOV

dickvansheepcake said:


> boxer!


Yes, sorry for the delay, mum was a boxer :2thumb:


----------



## samurai

nikki_alaska said:


> ok...
> 
> image


can we have a pic of the adult dog please?


----------



## pigglywiggly

is it a small yapper-type dog like a japanese chin?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Looks like a big dog puppy to me, Bulgarian shepherd dog?

Quite difficult to guess puppies!


----------



## samurai

dickvansheepcake said:


> Looks like a big dog puppy to me, Bulgarian shepherd dog?
> 
> Quite difficult to guess puppies!


Yeah i find puppies much harder, they can change so much as they grow. 
I agree bulgarian shepherd though


----------



## nikki_alaska

Nope!!! lol

will upload pic of adult...2 secs


----------



## nikki_alaska

Ok..

big dog version of cute puppy :flrt:


----------



## nikki_alaska

dickvansheepcake said:


> Looks like a big dog puppy to me, Bulgarian shepherd dog?
> 
> Quite difficult to guess puppies!


 
Oops! didnt see this reply :-D

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

Also known as the Karakachan :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woo!

Right next one...pure breed


----------



## RORCOV

Azawakh


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Azawakh


Wow that was quick! lol yep your go!


----------



## RORCOV

Pure breed puppy


----------



## dickvansheepcake

clumber spaniel?


----------



## RORCOV

dickvansheepcake said:


> clumber spaniel?


Yup! : victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Pure breed pup


----------



## corny girl

dickvansheepcake said:


> Pure breed pup
> image



Brittany Spaniel


----------



## RORCOV

working cocker


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Pure breed pup
> image


Picardy spaniel?


----------



## RORCOV

annabel said:


> Picardy spaniel?


Ooh, good call! :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Picardy spaniel?


:no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## corny girl

Pedigree..........


----------



## RORCOV

Australian shepherd?


----------



## quizicalkat

Australian Shepherd


----------



## Postcard

corny girl said:


> Pedigree..........
> 
> image


You stole my go!  :lol2:

I agree with Australian Shepherd. 

I'm going to put my one anyway if that's ok -


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> You stole my go!  :lol2:
> 
> I agree with Australian Shepherd.
> 
> I'm going to put my one anyway if that's ok -
> image


Greater swiss mountain dog?


----------



## quizicalkat

yup swiss mountain


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Greater swiss mountain dog?


Close but no cigar.



quizicalkat said:


> yup swiss mountain


But which of the four?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

appenzeller?


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> appenzeller?


Nope! Though this is extremely unfair, like asking what size of poodle without any background context... :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

...entlebucher? If not then I give up! lol


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> ...entlebucher? If not then I give up! lol


 
I would say you are right. Some of these rare pedigree dogs look very much like mongrels:blush:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Reckon I'm right too so will just stick another one on!

Pure breed


----------



## gecko lady

Taigan?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

gecko lady said:


> Taigan?


Nope


----------



## gecko lady

is it a hound?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Yep it is a hound


----------



## gecko lady

is it just a saluki lol ?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

gecko lady said:


> is it just a saluki lol ?


ha ha no! I wouldn't make is that easy for you :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


----------



## gecko lady

thats what i thought lol, huumm can i have a hint :blush:


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> ...entlebucher? If not then I give up! lol


Yes you were right!!!



Shell195 said:


> I would say you are right. Some of these rare pedigree dogs look very much like mongrels:blush:


Hehe shell this is why I picked this breed - reminded me of the £50 crossbreed pup thread from earlier today!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Um...they are closely related to the saluki


----------



## TheDeadDodo

gecko lady said:


> is it just a saluki lol ?


guessed what i was going to guess aswell lol
im pretty hopless with dog breeds been looking at this and wandering how use know.
If i was to get one i would have possibly a good breed though, but doubt i will guess correctly lol.


----------



## TheDeadDodo

gazelle hound?


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Reckon I'm right too so will just stick another one on!
> 
> Pure breed
> 
> image


A Tazi?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

TheDeadDodo said:


> gazelle hound?


No..



annabel said:


> A Tazi?


and nope!


----------



## TheDeadDodo

Give up then  no more googling for me.
Though if this becomes a bit quiet i shall post a pic of my dog up see if someone can guess the breed. Someone probably will but still not common


----------



## corny girl

Ok, here's one i found. A Pedigree.......


----------



## dickvansheepcake

corny girl said:


> Ok, here's one i found. A Pedigree.......
> 
> image


Your supposed to guess the breed of dog correctly before putting your own pic up..thems the rules of the game! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## corny girl

dickvansheepcake said:


> Your supposed to guess the breed of dog correctly before putting your own pic up..thems the rules of the game! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Well i'm not the only one to post up :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Rules are made to be broken anyway :2thumb:.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Emmabeth said:


> That was fast! :no1: <--- theres the prize.
> 
> Im now off to look if ive stupidly put comments or similar in the filenames or captions on photobucket... (realise the photobucket username is a clue though!)...
> 
> Sooo... didja know.. or didja cheat :lol:


No, I guessed. After posting, I then doubted the Deerhound, but thought "oh well".


----------



## dickvansheepcake

We have all actually been taking turns, just you jumping in! lol I have to admit I'm not sure what your dog is, it does look like a Cão Fila but with unclipped ears but I'm guessing that's wrong!

Come on peeps, surely someone can guess mine...or have I won! lol
Here it is again


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> We have all actually been taking turns, just you jumping in! lol I have to admit I'm not sure what your dog is, it does look like a Cão Fila but with unclipped ears but I'm guessing that's wrong!
> 
> Come on peeps, surely someone can guess mine...or have I won! lol
> Here it is again
> 
> image


 

Tasy ? Already been a wrong guess *LOL


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Shell195 said:


> Tasy ?


Nope think thats been said before. Do look very similar though


----------



## Shell195

silken?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Afraid not!


----------



## Shell195

You win AGAIN:lol2:


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> and nope!


Damn! was so convinced...



corny girl said:


> Ok, here's one i found. A Pedigree.......
> 
> image


A plott hound...?


----------



## TheDeadDodo

Sorry I havnt guess but wanna see if anyone know or can work out what my lump of a dog is. Pure bred but he is a runt.


----------



## Zoo-Man

TheDeadDodo said:


> Sorry I havnt guess but wanna see if anyone know or can work out what my lump of a dog is. Pure bred but he is a runt.
> 
> image
> image


Anatolian Shepard?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

anatolian shepherd?

EDIT- damn you beat me!


----------



## TheDeadDodo

damn you were both quick. Im impressed, most people have no clue, though seing breeds ive never heard of posted up and guessed so quickly doesnt suprise me at all.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its Butch off Cats & Dogs! hehe

Ok, heres my pic, I love these dogs, pure breed:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

TheDeadDodo said:


> damn you were both quick. Im impressed, most people have no clue, though seing breeds ive never heard of posted up and guessed so quickly doesnt suprise me at all.


From a very young age I have been obsessed with dogs and regularly used to read my collection of dog encyclopedias (at least once a day!) So I recognise most dogs, although can't always put a name to them! lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> Its Butch off Cats & Dogs! hehe
> 
> Ok, heres my pic, I love these dogs, pure breed:
> 
> image


ibizan hound?


----------



## TheDeadDodo

I forgot one was in cats and dogs, years since ive seen that film. I love my anatolians


----------



## TheDeadDodo

dickvansheepcake said:


> From a very young age I have been obsessed with dogs and regularly used to read my collection of dog encyclopedias (at least once a day!) So I recognise most dogs, although can't always put a name to them! lol


It shows wish I could be like that with something!


----------



## Zoo-Man

dickvansheepcake said:


> ibizan hound?


Yeah!!!! :no1: I love them!


----------



## corny girl

annabel said:


> A plott hound...?



Yes :2thumb:.


----------



## Emmabeth

Ah noo im lost now..

What was the 'not-a-saluki'... a Silken Windhound? I didnt think they were recognised anywhere yet?


(And apologies for cheating earlier and posting pics when i hadnt guessed correctly! bad me!)


----------



## Zoo-Man

Emmabeth said:


> Ah noo im lost now..
> 
> What was the 'not-a-saluki'... a Silken Windhound? I didnt think they were recognised anywhere yet?
> 
> 
> (And apologies for cheating earlier and posting pics when i hadnt guessed correctly! bad me!)


Not sure what that dog was, no-ones guessed it right yet.


----------



## Postcard

corny girl said:


> Yes :2thumb:.


WHOOOO go me. 

If we're playing by the proper rules it's dickvansheepcake's go but since she made up a breed that doesn't exist that no-one's guessed yet I'm going to take my plott hound victory and post this -


----------



## Emmabeth

Japanese Spitz


----------



## Postcard

Emmabeth said:


> Japanese Spitz


Nope.


----------



## corny girl

German Spitz (Klein).


----------



## Postcard

corny girl said:


> German Spitz (Klein).


Wrong again.


----------



## Matt Lusty

Samoyed?


----------



## corny girl

Toy American Eskimo dog?


----------



## Postcard

Matt Lusty said:


> Samoyed?


No!



corny girl said:


> Toy American Eskimo dog?


Nope again!


----------



## firebelliedfreak

volpino italiano


----------



## Postcard

firebelliedfreak said:


> volpino italiano


Big gold star & a chocolate cake for you! :no1::no1::no1::no1::2thumb:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

my turn!
not an ewok...


----------



## Postcard

firebelliedfreak said:


> my turn!
> not an ewok...
> image
> image


Griffon bruxellois, easy!


----------



## Postcard

Assuming I'm right...

What's this?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I'm guessing nobody is going to guess mine! lol (I didn't make it up by the way!) Shall I just tell you what it is?


----------



## gecko lady

Havanese?


----------



## gecko lady

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm guessing nobody is going to guess mine! lol (I didn't make it up by the way!) Shall I just tell you what it is?


 lol go ahead, dont think anyone knows! well done! :notworthy:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

gecko lady said:


> lol go ahead, dont think anyone knows! well done! :notworthy:


It's the feathered variety of the caravan hound, also known as the pashmi hound  I WIN :lol2:

I didn't think it would be that difficult actually, I do love my hounds though!


----------



## gecko lady

well done!! aha


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> It's the feathered variety of the caravan hound, also known as the pashmi hound  I WIN :lol2:
> 
> I didn't think it would be that difficult actually, I do love my hounds though!


:notworthy: Well done you, that was very tricky!!!



gecko lady said:


> Havanese?


:no1: :no1::no1: Wasn't hugely challenging but there's so many small fluffy dogs I was hoping to confuse people!


----------



## gecko lady

yay  dickvansheepcake you can have my go


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Thankyou  this one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Thankyou  this one shouldn't be too hard
> 
> image


Is the tail carriage typical for the breed or is a spitz-type curled over the back normal?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

When alert the tail is curled over on the back like a spitz type


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> When alert the tail is curled over on the back like a spitz type


It could be anything! :lol2: There's so many of these primitive type breeds... Canaan? Is there an 'Inu' in the name?


----------



## RORCOV

I was thinking Basenji? But I guess it is too 'fluffy'?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> It could be anything! :lol2: There's so many of these primitive type breeds... Canaan? Is there an 'Inu' in the name?


Not a canaan and there's no inu in the name.



Turtle Jo said:


> I was thinking Basenji? But I guess it is too 'fluffy'?


not a basenji either.

Little hint, it has a good voice on it


----------



## dreamer

Was thinking shiba inu but body looks a bit too long.


----------



## Postcard

new guinea singing dog?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> new guinea singing dog?


Bingo! I love them!


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Bingo! I love them!


Somehow from the proportions of the dog in the pic I was thinking 'BIG', doh... Your clue was amazing though :lol2:

Yeah they're amazing, saw some in a zoo in canada - such wee cuties! 

Ok...










Edit - I promise my vocabulary is better than this post shows!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hmm...is this a pure breed?


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hmm...is this a pure breed?


Yes it is, though it does look like a funky griffon bruxellois x ebt or something, I know!!!


----------



## RORCOV

Chinese Chongqing Dog


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Chinese Chongqing Dog


:no1::no1::no1::2thumb: Superstar!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Chinese Chongqing Dog


Ah I think you've got it  must admit, that one had me stumped!


----------



## RORCOV

Ok, this one should be a little easier..?


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Ok, this one should be a little easier..?
> 
> image


A munsterlander?


----------



## RORCOV

annabel said:


> A munsterlander?


Which one?


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Which one?


Small, though I have seen a liver coloured large before so could be either...


----------



## RORCOV

You're up Annabel - Small Munsterlander :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> You're up Annabel - Small Munsterlander :2thumb:


This is pretty hard because everyone has good knowledge! Hmm.


----------



## RORCOV

Wetterhoun


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Wetterhoun


Hole in one! :no1:


----------



## RORCOV

This is getting tricky now - lol

Try this one


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Akbash?


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> This is getting tricky now - lol
> 
> Try this one
> 
> image


Hmmm not convinced on this one but i'm assuming a mollossor / mastiff type...

Gran Mastín de Borínquen aka puerto rican mastiff?


----------



## RORCOV

It is a mastiff yes... not a Puerto rican one though


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> It is a mastiff yes... not a Puerto rican one though


Spanish mastiff? Aka Mastin Espanol?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Spanish mastiff? Aka Mastin Espanol?


damn beat me to it!


----------



## RORCOV

Yes, Spanish Mastiff.... and I want one! :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Yes, Spanish Mastiff.... and I want one! :flrt::lol2:


Mastiffs look so sad for me but what a sweetheart.

Also, what are these tags at the bottom all about? :lol2:

Ok, I had to search google to find something obscure enough to be worth posting up...










Do me proud!


----------



## RORCOV

Ooh, see what you mean about the tags?! how odd...


----------



## Postcard

Also I'll only have very limited internet access as of about an hour's time for a few days so if you can't guess what those two are then someone else should take the reins, ok team?


----------



## Nawien

annabel said:


> Mastiffs look so sad for me but what a sweetheart.
> 
> Also, what are these tags at the bottom all about? :lol2:
> 
> Ok, I had to search google to find something obscure enough to be worth posting up...
> 
> image
> 
> Do me proud!


 
Soft coated Wheaten Terrier?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Also I'll only have very limited internet access as of about an hour's time for a few days so if you can't guess what those two are then someone else should take the reins, ok team?


Okey dokey  What are those tags about??? lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Nawien said:


> Mexican Xoloitzcuintli ?


Isn't that another name for the mexican hairless dog?


----------



## RORCOV

I see lots of hair...

Catalan sheepdogs?


----------



## Nawien

I edited that, the link gave a wrong picture..)

so.. Soft coated Wheaten Terrier?)


----------



## dickvansheepcake

They look a lot like the little rescue cross breeds you get in Romania actually.

Is that their typical coat or have they been clipped?


----------



## Nawien

Annabel is not here, can I post my dream doggy please ?:blush:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

central asian shepherd?


----------



## Nawien

dickvansheepcake said:


> central asian shepherd?


:2thumb: Or else known as Turkmen Alabai ))) Well done!


----------



## Rosiemum

annabel said:


> Mastiffs look so sad for me but what a sweetheart.
> 
> Also, what are these tags at the bottom all about? :lol2:
> 
> Ok, I had to search google to find something obscure enough to be worth posting up...
> 
> image
> 
> Do me proud!


Pyrenean shepherd dog?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

The ears gave it away!

Well, I'm guessing annabel is gone for the time being so I'll put a fresh one up to be going on with


----------



## RORCOV

Picardy shepherd


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Picardy shepherd


ha well that was quick! lol yep your go


----------



## RORCOV

hehe, sorry... am off out soon so last one from me for today


----------



## Nawien

Pemboke welsh corgi?...


----------



## RORCOV

Nawien said:


> Pemboke welsh corgi?...


Nope...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Is that a puppy or full grown?


----------



## RORCOV

fully grown


----------



## dickvansheepcake

tenterfield terrier?


----------



## RORCOV

nope... the rough haired version may be more familiar...


----------



## Emmabeth

Portuguese Podengo!


----------



## RORCOV

Emmabeth said:


> Portuguese Podengo!


Yay! :no1:


----------



## Emmabeth

Ok..










Try that..


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Emmabeth said:


> Portuguese Podengo!


No way, how did I not get that! I love them! lol



Emmabeth said:


> Ok..
> 
> image
> 
> Try that..


otterhound?


----------



## Emmabeth

Nope.. try again..:whistling2:


----------



## TheDeadDodo

Italian spinone?


----------



## Emmabeth

Still nope!

Mwahahaha i have confounded yous..


----------



## dreamer

Is it a purebred? could it be one of the poodle crosses?


----------



## nikki_alaska

dreamer said:


> Is it a purebred? could it be one of the poodle crosses?


 
I was going to suggest Labradoodle or Goldendoodle lol


----------



## dreamer

nikki_alaska said:


> I was going to suggest Labradoodle or Goldendoodle lol


 
There's so many crossed with them now - i've lost count!


----------



## Emmabeth

It is a pedigree breed... theres no poodledoodlewossnames in there *spitspit*


----------



## nikki_alaska

A water dog of some type? Romagna or the likes pmsl


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Briquet Griffon Vendéen?


----------



## harryp

just guessing but a cavapoo


----------



## nikki_alaska

dickvansheepcake said:


> Briquet Griffon Vendéen?


Yes...... derrrrr!! lol!! im so thick at times!!! :-D


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I've just found the exact pic she used so I'm guessing I'm right! lol Here's another pic


----------



## gecko lady

sloughi?


----------



## wohic

Hairless Khala Grande


----------



## dickvansheepcake

gecko lady said:


> sloughi?


Nope...



wohic said:


> Hairless Khala Grande


and nope  It does have hair by the way, just very short and fine! Admittedly it does look bald in that pic..sorry!


----------



## gecko lady

chippiparai?


----------



## gecko lady

Hortaya borzaya?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Neither of those, although you were in the right area with the first guess


----------



## corny girl

dickvansheepcake said:


> I've just found the exact pic she used so I'm guessing I'm right! lol Here's another pic
> 
> image




Caravan Hound :2thumb:.


----------



## Emmabeth

Well done dickvansheepcake  - im chuffed that kept you all guessing for a little while you lot are really good at this!

Um, is that the lesser spotted Veet Hound? .. sorry it looks like an Azwakh thats been got at with the hair removal cream...


----------



## gecko lady

kanni?


----------



## Postcard

annabel said:


> Mastiffs look so sad for me but what a sweetheart.
> 
> Also, what are these tags at the bottom all about? :lol2:
> 
> Ok, I had to search google to find something obscure enough to be worth posting up...
> 
> image
> 
> Do me proud!


Sorry for running away! No correct guesses yet... Shall I tell since the game's moved on?

Also, is that a vanjari hound, dickvansheepcake?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

corny girl said:


> Caravan Hound :2thumb:.


Nope  I've already done the caravan hound! But your in the right area!



Emmabeth said:


> Well done dickvansheepcake  - im chuffed that kept you all guessing for a little while you lot are really good at this!
> 
> Um, is that the lesser spotted Veet Hound? .. sorry it looks like an Azwakh thats been got at with the hair removal cream...


Nope  and it does lol



gecko lady said:


> kanni?


Nope! This guess is definitely in the right area!



annabel said:


> Sorry for running away! No correct guesses yet... Shall I tell since the game's moved on?
> 
> Also, is that a vanjari hound, dickvansheepcake?


Not a vanjari, but again in the right area!

Think my one is going to be guessed pretty soon so we can get back to your one when it is


----------



## RORCOV

Mudhol?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Mudhol?


Nope, thats another name for the caravan hound. The short haired variety are known as mudhol I think 

The most common and desired colour of the dog in my pic is white, so I've probably been a bit mean putting up a not so typical colour!


----------



## gecko lady

Mudhol? 
woops didnt see the last one


----------



## RORCOV

dickvansheepcake said:


> Nope, thats another name for the caravan hound. The short haired variety are known as mudhol I think
> 
> The most common and desired colour of the dog in my pic is white, so I've probably been a bit mean putting up a not so typical colour!


hehehe - meanie lol

I am seeing some beautiful doglets here though that I have never heard of! :2thumb:


----------



## RORCOV

Rajapalayam


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Rajapalayam


We have a winner! :no1:


----------



## RORCOV

I enjoyed searching for that one... found some interesting stuff....

right, away to sort out another pic.


----------



## RORCOV

next one...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

hmm...portuguese sheep dogs?


----------



## RORCOV

Nope....


----------



## dickvansheepcake

catalonian sheepdog?


----------



## RORCOV

Nope... it's asian...


----------



## dreamer

Tibetan terrier


----------



## gecko lady

bump...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

hmmm...sapsali?


----------



## RORCOV

dickvansheepcake said:


> hmmm...sapsali?


Yay, well done! :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

this is a GREAT thread, loving seeing all these breeds that ive 
1. never heard of
2. never seen
3. LOVE!

4. a cat one should be done so i can find out about different breeds!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Yay, well done! :2thumb:


Woo! Didn't think I had that one right actually! lol

Okey dokey here's another pure breed...


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper

want to say basenji but really doubting myself as i type, as it looks a little heavier than i recall


----------



## gecko lady

american barkless?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper said:


> want to say basenji but really doubting myself as i type, as it looks a little heavier than i recall


No not a basenji 



gecko lady said:


> american barkless?


Not a barkless either  (think they are the same as basenji's? just a different name)


----------



## gecko lady

i have no idea lol, any hints? XD


----------



## shadow05

ill have a guess is it an african bush dog


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> Woo! Didn't think I had that one right actually! lol
> 
> Okey dokey here's another pure breed...
> 
> image


heres another wild guess is it a short haired Portuguese podengo


----------



## gecko lady

bump...


----------



## shadow05

gecko lady said:


> bump...


wat african bush dog


----------



## shadow05

can i have a go got a really good one dont know if ull get it or not.


----------



## gecko lady

shadow05 said:


> can i have a go got a really good one dont know if ull get it or not.


 yea go for it! dickvansheepcake isnt telling us anyhting


----------



## shadow05

gecko lady said:


> yea go for it! dickvansheepcake isnt telling us anyhting


okay heres one for u shes a cross breed.
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/amyartwork043.jpg?t=1293213284

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/13112010097.jpg?t=1293213343

http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/14052010007.jpg?t=1293213343
she is very hard to take a pic of. hope these work.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Sorry for the long absence people 



shadow05 said:


> ill have a guess is it an african bush dog


Nope



shadow05 said:


> heres another wild guess is it a short haired Portuguese podengo


and no


----------



## Zoo-Man

shadow05 said:


> okay heres one for u shes a cross breed.
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/amyartwork043.jpg?t=1293213284
> 
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/13112010097.jpg?t=1293213343
> 
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/14052010007.jpg?t=1293213343
> she is very hard to take a pic of. hope these work.


Bearded Collie x Labrador?


----------



## Shell195

shadow05 said:


> okay heres one for u shes a cross breed.
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/amyartwork043.jpg?t=1293213284
> 
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/13112010097.jpg?t=1293213343
> 
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n588/kaspeer05/amy/14052010007.jpg?t=1293213343
> she is very hard to take a pic of. hope these work.


 

Bearded collie cross Giant schnauzer


----------



## Scimthar

Can you guess it?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Scimthar said:


> Can you guess it?
> 
> image


Leonberger?


----------



## tinks30

Zoo-Man said:


> Leonberger?


 

I was going to say cheeseburger, but now i come to think of it i think it is a leonberger. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

It doesn't look big and hairy enough to be a leonberger. They are more bulky and more jowly and with a slightly different head shape. This is a leonberger - 









Is it an estrella mountain dog???


----------



## Emsylove

ginna said:


> flat coated retriever
> 
> here is mine
> 
> pure breed-
> 
> image


easy douge de bordex (french mastiff):lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Emsylove said:


> easy douge de bordex (french mastiff):lol2:


That one was guessed days ago!


----------



## Emsylove

is it a purebreed?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Scimthars one is an estrela mountain dog. No ones guessed this one yet...
So guess away!
(pure breed)


----------



## NickBenger

dickvansheepcake said:


> It doesn't look big and hairy enough to be a leonberger. They are more bulky and more jowly and with a slightly different head shape. This is a leonberger -
> image
> 
> Is it an estrella mountain dog???


It's definatly a leonburger imo, the coat length etc just varys between breeders.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

TheDogMan said:


> It's definatly a leonburger imo, the coat length etc just varys between breeders.


I can guarantee it isn't a leonberger! It's not only the wrong coat but it is the wrong shape! Head and body! Their head shape doesn't change from breeder to breeder does it?!

Plus do a google search for estrela mountain dog and you will see the very same picture that they have used! lol


----------



## NickBenger

dickvansheepcake said:


> I can guarantee it isn't a leonberger! It's not only the wrong coat but it is the wrong shape! Head and body! Their head shape doesn't change from breeder to breeder does it?!
> 
> Plus do a google search for estrela mountain dog and you will see the very same picture that they have used! lol


Aaaah i see.... but there is very little difference between the two dogs imo I think most would say leonberger  but well done for getting it right!


----------



## shadow05

Zoo-Man said:


> Bearded Collie x Labrador?


nope. close though


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> Bearded collie cross Giant schnauzer


nope.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

One of the rules is if you put up a cross breed you have to say one of the breeds otherwise we could be here for ages trying to guess it! lol


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> One of the rules is if you put up a cross breed you have to say one of the breeds otherwise we could be here for ages trying to guess it! lol


oh right srry one half is lab. she only a cross of 2 dogs so u know


----------



## Zoo-Man

shadow05 said:


> oh right srry one half is lab. she only a cross of 2 dogs so u know


Labrador x Afghan Hound?


----------



## Shell195

shadow05 said:


> nope.


Lab x spaniel ?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I think it's possibly a lab x hound of some sort because of the face shape. Afghan hound was my first thought (got a feeling that it will end up being that) but as Zoo-Man's already said that I'll take a wild stab in the dark and say deerhound! Almost certain I'm wrong but worth a go!


----------



## shadow05

Zoo-Man said:


> Labrador x Afghan Hound?


nope.


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> Lab x spaniel ?


close but wat type of spaniel. lol


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> I think it's possibly a lab x hound of some sort because of the face shape. Afghan hound was my first thought (got a feeling that it will end up being that) but as Zoo-Man's already said that I'll take a wild stab in the dark and say deerhound! Almost certain I'm wrong but worth a go!


she isnt afghan hound at all shes another gun dog.


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> I think it's possibly a lab x hound of some sort because of the face shape. Afghan hound was my first thought (got a feeling that it will end up being that) but as Zoo-Man's already said that I'll take a wild stab in the dark and say deerhound! Almost certain I'm wrong but worth a go!


its quite funny cause the way she looks she shouldn't with wat she has in her lol. her hairs naturally always grown out at this time of year. a lot of people normally thinks the shes schnerzer or something lol. if u look carefully at the coat type and size of skull ull see it straight away and also her general build.


----------



## vicky1988

*x*

lab x basenji


----------



## Shell195

lab x springer spaniel


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> lab x springer spaniel


yep ur turn. told she would be a bit of a challenge lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

shadow05 said:


> yep ur turn. told she would be a bit of a challenge lol


Wow, certainly doesn't look like a lab x springer! I could of sworn there was hound in there! Gorgeous dog by the way


----------



## Shell195

I only said spaniel as I couldnt think of anything else:gasp:

Shes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Pure breed


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> Ionly said spanile as I couldnt think of anything else:gasp:
> 
> Shes gorgeous:flrt:


lol weve always thought she was when she was a puppy she was a lot more cuter she still has a lot of the same feauteres. the only problem is that she knows she is gorgeous. very picky, scared of crackers and chewing gum and various other things.

i lose count of wat shes scared of some times.

she had 1o brothers and sister. she is one of the smallest. the runt of the litter was surprising big full lab size and very destructive the last time we heard lol she was the last of the litter to leave her mom nobody else wanted her dont see why. my moms says best buy shes ever had. she not been done yet either. my mom would love to let her have a litter of puppies but i dont think amy would allow it lol


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> Pure breed
> 
> image


im guessing its a least a terrier. is it a westie with very long hair.


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> Pure breed
> 
> image


is it a Coton de Tulear.


----------



## corny girl

Shell195 said:


> Pure breed
> 
> image




Maltese


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> Pure breed
> 
> image


is it a havanese.


----------



## corny girl

shadow05 said:


> is it a Coton de Tulear.



Cheater :Na_Na_Na_Na:.............. http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/Coton_de_Tular_2.jpg


----------



## shadow05

corny girl said:


> Cheater :Na_Na_Na_Na:.............. http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/Coton_de_Tular_2.jpg


actually lol i didnt see that i used google images and this
thai ridgeback dog - primitive dog breeds from the online dog encyclopedia - dogs in depth.com


----------



## shadow05

i really didnt see that lol ove spent the last god knows how long looking for different breeds lol i thougght it was a havenese then something else lol


----------



## corny girl

shadow05 said:


> i really didnt see that lol ove spent the last god knows how long looking for different breeds lol i thougght it was a havenese then something else lol



Just right click on the image & the info is there :2thumb:. Some have got wise though & not naming the image or changing the name :whistling2:.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Right I'm just going to stick another one on. No one seems to be able to guess any of mine any more lol The last un-guessed one was an Arubian cunucu by the way 

Try this, should be easier


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> Right I'm just going to stick another one on. No one seems to be able to guess any of mine any more lol The last un-guessed one was an Arubian cunucu by the way
> 
> Try this, should be easier
> 
> image


is it a long haired saluki


----------



## Shell195

shadow05 said:


> is it a Coton de Tulear.


 
you win


----------



## Shell195

corny girl said:


> Just right click on the image & the info is there :2thumb:. Some have got wise though & not naming the image or changing the name :whistling2:.


 
I will remember that in future:whip:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

shadow05 said:


> is it a long haired saluki


Nope not a saluki 

edit - I'll give you a hint, it's a type of sheepdog/shepherd dog


----------



## shadow05

Shell195 said:


> you win


does that mean its my go.


----------



## dickvansheepcake

shadow05 said:


> does that mean its my go.


No it's still my go. People kept jumping in and no one guessed my one so I've put a new one up. Guess mine then have a go


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> Nope not a saluki
> 
> edit - I'll give you a hint, it's a type of sheepdog/shepherd dog


can u give us any more hints.


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> Nope not a saluki
> 
> edit - I'll give you a hint, it's a type of sheepdog/shepherd dog


is it a pure breed


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Yep it's a pure breed. From western Europe. Can't give any more hints or it will give it away completely! lol


----------



## Solitaire

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep it's a pure breed. From western Europe. Can't give any more hints or it will give it away completely! lol


Belgian shepard?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Solitaire said:


> Belgian shepard?


Um..no lol  keep guessing!


----------



## shadow05

dickvansheepcake said:


> Um..no lol  keep guessing!


i have tryed nearly every dog encyclopaedia and cannot find it at all. is it an extinct breed and is it still used now?


----------



## Solitaire

dickvansheepcake said:


> Um..no lol  keep guessing!


Anatolian shepherd?


----------



## wohic

is it a basque shepherd dog ?


----------



## shadow05

i thought both of these but didnt look it at all


----------



## dickvansheepcake

wohic said:


> is it a basque shepherd dog ?


Yep you've got it


----------



## wohic

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep you've got it


:gasp: yay.

ok so my turn then.....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Evie

wohic said:


> :gasp: yay.
> 
> ok so my turn then.....
> 
> 
> [URL="http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3634/dogls.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Puffin dog?


----------



## wohic

Evie said:


> Puffin dog?


correct name ?


----------



## Evie

wohic said:


> correct name ?


Not a clue - just saw all the extra toes :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Norwegian Lundehund but will let Evie have it as I didnt actually know


----------



## wohic

well done Evi


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Norwegian Lundehund but will let Evie have it as I didnt actually know


Hi Shell hope you had a good christmas! - I'm not sure I want it - I'll have to think of one now!!!


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> Hi Shell hope you had a good christmas! - I'm not sure I want it - I'll have to think of one now!!!


Yes it was ok thanks, what about you?
I never even knew what a puffin dog was but googled it so its most definately your turn:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Yes it was ok thanks, what about you?
> I never even knew what a puffin dog was but googled it so its most definately your turn:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I remember reading about them when I was about 13 year old - you know you're getting old when its stuff from the distant past that you remember but can't remember yesterday! :lol2:
Here's one - not too obscure of a breed so I picked a puppy


----------



## Shell195

Evie said:


> I remember reading about them when I was about 13 year old - you know you're getting old when its stuff from the distant past that you remember but can't remember yesterday! :lol2:
> Here's one - not too obscure of a breed so I picked a puppy
> image


 
:lol2: I know that feeling well

Labradoodle


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I know that feeling well
> 
> Labradoodle


Na, its a pure breed, just hope I don't forget what it is before someone knows it :lol2:


----------



## Rosiemum

Black Russian terrier?


----------



## Evie

Rosiemum said:


> Black Russian terrier?


It sure is! :no1:


----------



## samurai

Zoo-Man said:


> Its Butch off Cats & Dogs! hehe
> 
> Ok, heres my pic, I love these dogs, pure breed:
> 
> image


:flrt: :flrt: :flrt: Best looking dogs ever!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

samurai said:


> :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: Best looking dogs ever!!


Gorgeous aren't they? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: I got sidetracked, come on Rosiemum its your turn


----------



## samurai

Zoo-Man said:


> Gorgeous aren't they? :flrt:


I've always wanted one or more, they are stunning :flrt:


----------



## gecko lady

someone needs to put a piccy up


----------



## Rosiemum

I've surprised myself - that was more of a guess than anything!!

OK...










...and no looking at the picture information, because I haven't worked out how to change it! :blush:


----------



## Solitaire

Rosiemum said:


> I've surprised myself - that was more of a guess than anything!!
> 
> OK...
> 
> image
> 
> ...and no looking at the picture information, because I haven't worked out how to change it! :blush:


Min Pin?


----------



## Rosiemum

Solitaire said:


> Min Pin?


Nope!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Looks kinda like a toy terrier?


----------



## Shell195

English toy terrier or Russian toy terrier ?


----------



## Rosiemum

Shell195 said:


> English toy terrier or Russian toy terrier ?


Russian toy - well done!! (I like little breeds :blush

Your turn!


----------



## Shell195

Rosiemum said:


> Russian toy - well done!! (I like little breeds :blush
> 
> Your turn!


 
Thankyou google:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

I hope this one hasnt been done already as I cant be bothered going back through and checking:blush:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

picardy shepherd?


----------



## Rosiemum

Belgian shepherd laekenois?


----------



## Shell195

firebelliedfreak said:


> picardy shepherd?


 

I thought that would be hard as it look like a mongrel:lol2:
You win so now its your turn


----------



## Shell195

Rosiemum said:


> Belgian shepherd laekenois?


 
Nope and now its been guessed:lol2:


----------



## Rosiemum

Shell195 said:


> Nope and now its been guessed:lol2:


heh - I didn't really think it was a Laekenois (it didn't look curly enough) but I thought it was worth a punt.

The rest of you are FAST! :gasp:


----------



## firebelliedfreak




----------



## Shell195

firebelliedfreak said:


> image


 
Eurasier?


----------



## Zoo-Man

firebelliedfreak said:


> image


Can't quite think of the full name, but a Jindo something or other?


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Shell195 said:


> Eurasier?


 nope:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Zoo-Man said:


> Can't quite think of the full name, but a Jindo something or other?


 nope:lol2:


----------



## RORCOV

Akita inu?


----------



## Rosiemum

Hokkaido Inu?


----------



## firebelliedfreak

i'll get another better pic


----------



## Ameliaxx

the first pic looks abit like a smooth coated chow chow but now i see the 2nd im not 2 sure


----------



## firebelliedfreak

none correct as of yet


----------



## bdargon

A bear dog of some kind?


----------



## Georginie

*dog*

Korean Jindo


----------



## firebelliedfreak

nope
i'll give you a clue, its called a ... mastiff or a ...watchdog although there are quite a few names


----------



## RORCOV

Thinking out loud - it doesn't look heavy/bulky enough to be a Tibetan Mastiff?


----------



## RORCOV

Am sticking with Tibetan Mastiff


----------



## firebelliedfreak

no but a very close country:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Bhutia sheepdog?


----------



## Georginie

*dog*

Bhutanese Mastiff or a Thai Bangkaew


----------



## RORCOV

Bangara mastiff?bv


----------



## Shell195

Gaddi Kutta


----------



## Evie

Shell195 said:


> Gaddi Kutta


Haha it's like we are just making up random words now :lol2:
Its a skjdfoiwurrrrrrrr...hund


----------



## RORCOV

Evie said:


> Haha it's like we are just making up random words now :lol2:
> Its a skjdfoiwurrrrrrrr...hund


Skjdfoiwurrrrrr... hund *Mastiff*

:lol2:


----------



## Evie

Turtle Jo said:


> Skjdfoiwurrrrrr... hund *Mastiff*
> 
> :lol2:


Damn I knew I should have thought of that one :bash::lol2:


----------



## shadow05

firebelliedfreak said:


> image


im guessing either chow chow or shiba inu probs not either lol.


----------



## shadow05

firebelliedfreak said:


> i'll get another better pic
> image


is it a greater Swiss mountain dog.


----------



## shadow05

firebelliedfreak said:


> i'll get another better pic
> image


is it a Bernese mountain dog.


----------



## shadow05

cant think of any more now lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Long shot, but is it a Nepalese black hill watchdog?


----------



## samurai

Bhutia Sheepdog (Bhutan)? First pic looks like a completely different breed (jindo)


----------



## gecko lady

bump..


----------



## freekygeeky

just randomly, not playing the game correctly, i went to a dog show yesterday i loved it..
saw these and my oh my i fell in love!


----------



## RORCOV

Bavarian mountain hound - I love these too :2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky

Turtle Jo said:


> Bavarian mountain hound - I love these too :2thumb:


yup scrummy"


----------



## firebelliedfreak

nope no one yet

do you give up?


----------



## RORCOV

I do...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I give up too, tell us!


----------



## freekygeeky

korean jindo?


----------



## firebelliedfreak

ok
bakharwal dog:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

aka bakharwal mastiff or kashmiri sheepdog


----------



## dickvansheepcake

The first pic you put up was definitely a korean jindo. Not sure what the second was but it it certainly isn't a bakharwal dog! lol No wonder no one could guess right!


----------



## firebelliedfreak

eek sorry 
kill google images


----------



## Shell195

firebelliedfreak said:


> i'll get another better pic
> image





dickvansheepcake said:


> The first pic you put up was definitely a korean jindo. Not sure what the second was but it it certainly isn't a bakharwal dog! lol No wonder no one could guess right!





firebelliedfreak said:


> eek sorry
> kill google images


 

I found this image too :lol2:
http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/1687/bakarwalipicsmumtazmirpzs7.jpg


----------



## RORCOV

Agree the first pic was a Jindo... but according to this site, the second pic is a bhakarwal dog (image info also indicates this)

gallery - bhakarwal( kashmiri sheepdog) - Powered by PhotoPost


----------



## dickvansheepcake

So it is a bakarwal in the second pic then? I thought they were bigger than that! I've only seen bigger hairier ones than the one pictured. I think whoever guessed korean jindo 1st won that one lol


----------



## RORCOV

dickvansheepcake said:


> So it is a bakarwal in the second pic then?


Looking at the photos on that thread, there does seem to be a great deal of variance between individual dogs :hmm:


----------



## firebelliedfreak

i apologise for the dodgey pic, i got it off the website that i found it on


----------



## Kat91




----------



## samurai

saarloos wolfhound


----------



## Postcard

Or a Czech wolfdog?


----------



## Kat91

annabel said:


> Or a Czech wolfdog?


Bingo! :no1:


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Or a Czech wolfdog?


Booo i did um and arr between the 2, next one next one!!


----------



## Postcard




----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> Booo i did um and arr between the 2, next one next one!!


I was actually going to go for tamaskan but reckoned wolfdog was a better shout after seeing your post!


----------



## Kat91

my dog:


----------



## samurai

Kat91 said:


> my dog:
> 
> image
> 
> image


cute but its not your go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> image


Is it a porcelaine?


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Is it a porcelaine?


Bam, lindor for you! :no1:



Kat91 said:


> my dog:
> 
> image
> 
> image


...an interestingly marked GSD?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woo!  Right, pure breed....


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Woo!  Right, pure breed....
> 
> image


A griffon of some sort? Not sure about this but perhaps Briquet Griffon Vendéen?

Edit - think I'm wrong on account of ear shape...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> A griffon of some sort? Not sure about this but perhaps Briquet Griffon Vendéen?
> 
> Edit - think I'm wrong on account of ear shape...


Nope not a griffon of any sort


----------



## Zoo-Man

dickvansheepcake said:


> Woo!  Right, pure breed....
> 
> image


Parson Russell Terrier?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> Parson Russell Terrier?


Nope


----------



## lizmel

Is the dog in the pic full grown or a pup? Thanks


----------



## dickvansheepcake

It's a fully grown adult in the pic


----------



## Kat91

samurai said:


> cute but its not your go :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh..:blush:


annabel said:


> Bam, lindor for you! :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...an interestingly marked GSD?


indeed :no1:


----------



## RORCOV

I looked at the image info...

It's a *aebafbabdadgnanagaenabaebhf*.... I win! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> I looked at the image info...
> 
> It's a *aebafbabdadgnanagaenabaebhf*.... I win! :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Ah yes the well known aebsdcfjdajcvkjvbhkjnkjn!! :lol2:....nice try :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


----------



## Georginie

*dog*

is it a type of spaniel???


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Georginie said:


> is it a type of spaniel???


Nope not any sort of spaniel.


----------



## firebelliedfreak

is it a kind of european hound?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

firebelliedfreak said:


> is it a kind of european hound?


It certainly is!


----------



## Georginie

*dog*

is it a Basset Fauve de Bretagne???


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Georginie said:


> is it a Basset Fauve de Bretagne???


No


----------



## RORCOV

Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen?


----------



## Georginie

*dog*

how about a briquet griffon vendeen???
*
*


----------



## Postcard

Hmm, a barak? (Bosnian coarse coated dog?)


----------



## Postcard

annabel said:


> Hmm, a barak? (Bosnian coarse coated dog?)


Pfffft no wonder noone's got it yet - just did a google and it's an Istarski Oštrodlaki Gonič aka Istrian Coarse-Coated Hound. Lol!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Pfffft no wonder noone's got it yet - just did a google and it's an Istarski Oštrodlaki Gonič aka Istrian Coarse-Coated Hound. Lol!


What do you mean no wonder no ones got it?! lol
Yep it's an Istrian Coarse-coated hound. Why would that be so hard to get?? lol


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> What do you mean no wonder no ones got it?! lol
> Yep it's an Istrian Coarse-coated hound. Why would that be so hard to get?? lol


:lol2: Only because you're an absolute champion of obscurity! Your knowledge is phenomenal! :no1: It was a compliment, I promise, just a sort of back-handed one cos i'm scottish and we're all a bit contrary :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Is that a miniature pinscher?


----------



## Postcard

sammy1969 said:


> Is that a miniature pinscher?


Nope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

Manchester terrier?


----------



## Shell195

Englsh toy terrier or a Russian toy terrier


----------



## Postcard

sammy1969 said:


> Manchester terrier?


Nope 



Shell195 said:


> Englsh toy terrier or a Russian toy terrier


No 

I am not sure if I've cheated a bit because it's not an FCI recognised breed yet but it is FCI acknowleged.


----------



## samurai

Prazsky krysarik


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> Prazsky krysarik


Bingo! Big gold star for you. :no1:


----------



## samurai

yay!


----------



## Shell195

samurai said:


> yay!
> 
> image


 
I know but wont say as I dont like cheating:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

know its wrong but gonna say it anyway shar pei


----------



## Shell195

tomwilson said:


> know its wrong but gonna say it anyway shar pei


Nope:whistling2:


----------



## samurai

Shell195 said:


> I know but wont say as I dont like cheating:whistling2:



Booo i didn't know that would happen now i've lost the pic altogether. How do i post a pic without that happening??


----------



## Shell195

samurai said:


> Booo i didn't know that would happen now i've lost the pic altogether. How do i post a pic without that happening??


 

:lol2: Ive sent you pm, just change the name when you save the pic


----------



## Postcard

Chinese chongqing?


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Chinese chongqing?


Yep :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> Yep :2thumb:


To be fair I had one earlier in the thread - great minds, eh!


----------



## samurai

treeing walker coonhound


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> treeing walker coonhound


:no1: Have some Milka chocolate.


----------



## samurai




----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> image


I'll start off with xoloitzcuintli though it could be any of the hairlesses apart from AHT really...


----------



## samurai

nope not a xolo


----------



## Ophexis

Mexican Hairless? Just putting it out there


----------



## samurai

Ophexis said:


> Mexican Hairless? Just putting it out there


that is a xolo


----------



## Postcard

Peruvian orchid inca?

edit - inca orchid, even


----------



## firebelliedfreak

hairless khala?


----------



## firebelliedfreak

or a medium sized peruvian inca:lol2:


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Peruvian orchid inca?
> 
> edit - inca orchid, even


:no1:


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> :no1:


----------



## shadow05

annabel said:


> image


is this a mix breed or pure breed.


----------



## Postcard

shadow05 said:


> is this a mix breed or pure breed.


Pure & obscure! (Ish, anyway :2thumb


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I'm almost certain I'm wrong, but worth a try anyway! Is it an karakachan?


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> I'm almost certain I'm wrong, but worth a try anyway! Is it an karakachan?


Good guess, but no cigar.


----------



## samurai

aidi??


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> aidi??


'fraid not!


----------



## samurai

tornjak maybe


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> tornjak maybe


Unfortunately again wrong!


----------



## Postcard

annabel said:


> image


Clue: Name makes me hungry? (vaguely? not a total similarity but if you find it you'll get what I mean)


----------



## JulieNoob

annabel said:


> Clue: Name makes me hungry? (vaguely? not a total similarity but if you find it you'll get what I mean)


Toasthound? LOL


----------



## Postcard

JulieNoob said:


> Toasthound? LOL


Unfortunately not...

Another clue - from south america...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

mucuchies?


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> mucuchies?


Finally! :lol2: Thought I'd killed the thread for a hairy moment there... Kinder egg for you!


----------



## dickvansheepcake

lol I was wondering if anyone would get it!

Right heres another to puzzle over! Pure breed


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> lol I was wondering if anyone would get it!
> 
> Right heres another to puzzle over! Pure breed
> 
> image


Puppy?


----------



## JulieNoob

Sealyham?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Puppy?


I think it is a young one but looks pretty much the same as an adult!



JulieNoob said:


> Sealyham?


Nope


----------



## Zoo-Man

Pason Russell terrier?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> Pason Russell terrier?


No  Is a terrier though.


----------



## Shell195

Glen of Imaal


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Shell195 said:


> Glen of Imaal


Nope!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lmost definately wont be this but................

Jack Russell terrier (rough coat) :blush:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> Lmost definately wont be this but................
> 
> Jack Russell terrier (rough coat) :blush:


hehe no, it's not! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

dickvansheepcake said:


> hehe no, it's not! lol


Thought not! Any more clues?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

It's a pretty new breed, created in the 1990's.


----------



## Zoo-Man

dickvansheepcake said:


> It's a pretty new breed, created in the 1990's.


Sporting Lucas?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> Sporting Lucas?


:2thumb: Yep!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Phew!

Ok, heres mine


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Phew!
> 
> Ok, heres mine
> 
> image


Bouvier de flandres?


----------



## RORCOV

That's what the image info says it is :whistling2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Bouvier de flandres?


Looking at the picture information I'd say your right! lol Your go!


----------



## Postcard

I brownie promise I didn't look at image info. Just spent years of my youth with Collins' dog breeds etc - hence I know 'classic breeds' and have to google for the less well publicized numbers!


----------



## Shell195

Japanese chin


----------



## Postcard

:no1:


Shell195 said:


> Japanese chin


----------



## Shell195

annabel said:


> :no1:


At last:lol2:

Not sure if weve done this one:blush:


----------



## Postcard

Shell195 said:


> At last:lol2:
> 
> Not sure if weve done this one:blush:
> image
> 
> image


Small munsterlander?


----------



## Shell195

annabel said:


> Small munsterlander?


 
Nope


----------



## Postcard

A brittany?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Dutch partridge hound?


----------



## Shell195

No and no


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> Dutch partridge hound?


 
Sort of the right area


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> Bouvier de flandres?


Yes, correct! : victory:


----------



## JulieNoob

*French Spaniel* (Epagneul Français)??


----------



## gecko lady

just to remind people this is here lol


----------



## RORCOV

Picardy Spaniel


----------



## Shell195

Nobody has guessed right yet
It is a multi purpose dog


----------



## samurai

stabyhoun (i was thinking of this breed when switched the pc on, how odd)


----------



## Shell195

samurai said:


> stabyhoun (i was thinking of this breed when switched the pc on, how odd)


 
Well done:no1:


----------



## samurai




----------



## pythonking2010

samurai said:


> image


 pomeranian :blush:?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

american eskimo dog?


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> image


Japanese spitz?


----------



## samurai

nope x3, i'd not heard of it before tbh


----------



## dickvansheepcake

hmmm, volpino italiano?


----------



## samurai

dickvansheepcake said:


> hmmm, volpino italiano?


:2thumb: yep


----------



## dickvansheepcake

samurai said:


> :2thumb: yep


Woohoo! Didn't think that was right to be honest!

Right, pure breed -


----------



## JulieNoob

Porcelaine?


----------



## samurai

dunker


----------



## dickvansheepcake

samurai said:


> dunker


Yep, well done! Was hoping I would have to give clues for it, had some biscuit dunking clues lined up! :lol2:


----------



## samurai

puppy as quite easy to guess


----------



## Zoo-Man

samurai said:


> image
> 
> puppy as quite easy to guess


American Bulldog?


----------



## purpleskyes

samurai said:


> image
> 
> puppy as quite easy to guess


dogo argentino?


----------



## Wilko

stab in the dark, American Bull Mastiff?


----------



## samurai

purpleskyes said:


> dogo argentino?


Yep  ,stunning dogs


----------



## purpleskyes

samurai said:


> Yep  ,stunning dogs


They are beautiful shame I will only ever get to see pictures of them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

purpleskyes said:


> They are beautiful shame I will only ever get to see pictures of them.
> 
> image


Great Danes?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

purpleskyes said:


> They are beautiful shame I will only ever get to see pictures of them.
> 
> image


Catahoula cur? Because of the colour mainly, that's an insanely difficult pic to go by!


----------



## purpleskyes

dickvansheepcake said:


> Catahoula cur? Because of the colour mainly, that's an insanely difficult pic to go by!


Cant have been that difficult you got it right.:no1:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Ooh yay! Ok, here's a pure breed


----------



## Rosiemum

Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Rosiemum said:


> Nova Scotia duck tolling retriever?


Nope


----------



## Zoo-Man

Hovawart?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> Hovawart?


Nope!


----------



## Adams Corns

golden meadows retriever


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Adams Corns said:


> golden meadows retriever


Afraid not  Pretty sure that's the name of golden retriever kennels/breeders too, not an actual breed of dog. I may be wrong though!


----------



## Adams Corns

i never thought it would be was a suggestion by my cousin staying over, although i know a golden retreiver is a golden retriever , so dont know where the meadows came from :/


----------



## Adams Corns

is it a nova scotia duck tolling retriever


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Adams Corns said:


> is it a nova scotia duck tolling retriever


No, I'll give you a little hint...it's not a retriever!


----------



## Adams Corns

i have no idea any other clues


----------



## dickvansheepcake

um...I think the short haired version is probably more common. Although it isn't a particularly common breed in the UK. It is from Europe though.


----------



## x Sarah x

American Water Spaniel?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Nope


----------



## puppyluv774

Bernese mountain dog??
st bernard cross rottwieler??


----------



## dickvansheepcake

puppyluv774 said:


> Bernese mountain dog??
> st bernard cross rottwieler??


Um...no lol It's a pure breed not a cross.


----------



## puppyluv774

Okay....
bernese mountain dog?
st bernard?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

puppyluv774 said:


> Okay....
> bernese mountain dog?
> st bernard?


Are you looking at the right picture? lol


----------



## SamRILEY

border collie? lol proberly wrong :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SamRILEY said:


> border collie? lol proberly wrong :lol2:



Not a border collie!

Here's another pic. This is the shorter haired version. It's bred to be a farm dog


----------



## RORCOV

Huntaway?

edited: sorry, just read the european bit, so perhaps not a Huntaway then lol


----------



## SamRILEY

Harrier??
is there a limit of how many times you can guess?



EDIT: Welsh Springer Spaniel


----------



## x Sarah x

Looks a little bit like a Kooikerhondjes but the ears are wrong...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Turtle Jo said:


> Huntaway?
> 
> edited: sorry, just read the european bit, so perhaps not a Huntaway then lol



Nope not a huntaway




SamRILEY said:


> Harrier??
> is there a limit of how many times you can guess?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Welsh Springer Spaniel


Not a harrier, and you can guess as many times as you like 



x Sarah x said:


> Looks a little bit like a Kooikerhondjes but the ears are wrong...


Nope


----------



## SamRILEY

Welsh Springer Spaniel 
is that wrong aswell?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SamRILEY said:


> Welsh Springer Spaniel
> is that wrong aswell?


Ah sorry, that's wrong too!


----------



## x Sarah x

Norwegian Hygenhund?


Getting desperate :lol2:


----------



## SamRILEY

x Sarah x said:


> Norwegian Hygenhund?
> 
> 
> Getting desperate :lol2:


it is isnt it :lol2:


----------



## SamRILEY

American Foxhound or a beagle


----------



## dickvansheepcake

x Sarah x said:


> Norwegian Hygenhund?
> 
> 
> Getting desperate :lol2:





SamRILEY said:


> American Foxhound or a beagle


Both nope! lol


----------



## Postcard

Kromfohrländer?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> Kromfohrländer?


No, but right area of europe! My ones from a country very close by to Germany


----------



## SamRILEY

Basenji ???


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SamRILEY said:


> Basenji ???


Nope


----------



## SamRILEY

This one is hard...


----------



## dickvansheepcake

The country this dog is from shares a border with Germany! lol Once you get the right country you will find this dog really easily. Not many different breeds come from this country. Can't give any more clues really, I've made it really easy already!


----------



## SamRILEY

Appenzeller Mountain Dog??


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SamRILEY said:


> Appenzeller Mountain Dog??


Nope, wrong country


----------



## SamRILEY

Polish Hound?? :censor:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

hehe no still wrong country I'm afraid!


----------



## SamRILEY

Austrian Pinscher  ?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SamRILEY said:


> Austrian Pinscher  ?


Yes :no1:


----------



## SamRILEY

YAY :2thumb: lol


----------



## SamRILEY

:] maybe abit easy but ohwell :blush:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Is it a coonhound?


----------



## Railz

Weimaraner


----------



## SamRILEY

dickvansheepcake said:


> Is it a coonhound?


Yup :2thumb: lol abit easy


----------



## dickvansheepcake

SamRILEY said:


> Yup :2thumb: lol abit easy


You can have another go if you like, it was my go for ages after all! lol Go on, stick another dog on!


----------



## SamRILEY

:]


----------



## SamRILEY

dickvansheepcake said:


> You can have another go if you like, it was my go for ages after all! lol Go on, stick another dog on!


Thanks : victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I know this one so I'll keep my mouth shut and give someone else a chance!


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> I know this one so I'll keep my mouth shut and give someone else a chance!


 
I know it to but wont say:whistling2:


----------



## Adams Corns

Shell195 said:


> I know it to but wont say:whistling2:


same here , although i never guessed the other one ,,


----------



## SamRILEY

Just say it lol im not very good at picking hard ones :blush:


----------



## Adams Corns

mucuchies ?


----------



## SamRILEY

Yup : victory:


----------



## Adams Corns

ok lol , im not sure if this one has beeen done but ive never heard of it ,


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Probably wrong but never mind, Peruvian inca orchid?


----------



## Adams Corns

nope sorry


----------



## lovespids

red setter x doberman?


----------



## SamRILEY

Poodle??


----------



## Adams Corns

nope and nope sorry , its a full breed


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Is it hairless or is that just my eyes being rubbish? Really should find my glasses!


----------



## SamRILEY

Weimaraner


----------



## Adams Corns

it has a very short but smooth coat and sorry its not a Weimaraner


----------



## dickvansheepcake

is it a hound of some sort?


----------



## Adams Corns

nope sorry , there are only three breeds of this dog, like you have lots of different terrier types and lots of retreiver types well theres only three for this one


----------



## RORCOV

Thai Ridgeback


----------



## Adams Corns

yeah :2thumb: your turn


----------



## Postcard

A fully coated xoloitzcuintli?

Edit - Too late oops!


----------



## RORCOV

Here you go (purebreed)










Only I am off to bed now as been up since 5.... so don't wait for me, in order to carry on the game....


----------



## dickvansheepcake

is it a spaniel of some sort?


----------



## x Sarah x

Type of water dog?


----------



## SamRILEY

i saw that dog on wiki but i cant remember what it was called :bash:


----------



## RORCOV

dickvansheepcake said:


> is it a spaniel of some sort?


It is :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Boykin spaniel


----------



## RORCOV

Shell195 said:


> Boykin spaniel


Bingo! you're go :no1:


----------



## samurai

I'm waiting to guess


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Me too!


----------



## Postcard

Someone be brave and post another one, Shell can have her go when she's back!


----------



## Shell195

Aaaaargh sorry I missed this:blush: If it happens again someone can take my go for me


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Never mind! Go Shell!


----------



## Shell195




----------



## temerist

leonberger? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> leonberger? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*Squeals ,runs and throws herself at Ian, weve missed you:flrt::blush:

No its not:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

estrella mountain dog?


----------



## temerist

hey hot stuff lol

ermm is it maremma sheepdog?


----------



## Shell195

dickvansheepcake said:


> estrella mountain dog?


I actually had to go and check the other names for it, no its not:lol2:


----------



## samurai

caucasian shepherd


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> hey hot stuff lol
> 
> ermm is it maremma sheepdog?


 
:lol2: warm may be a better description

No its not:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

samurai said:


> caucasian shepherd


 
Nooooooooooo


----------



## dickvansheepcake

carpathian shepherd?


----------



## temerist

do we get a clue??? :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

It is known by 10 different names:lol2:


----------



## samurai

yugoslavian shepherd dog


----------



## temerist

its a pomeranian isnt it


----------



## Shell195

samurai said:


> yugoslavian shepherd dog


 
Also known as a Sarplaninac.
Heres your prize:no1:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> its a pomeranian isnt it


 
Of course it is:whistling2:


----------



## samurai

Yay


----------



## temerist

whos go is it now then, im waiting lol


forget that comment lol


----------



## Montage_Morphs

Red fluffeh angry mutt?


----------



## temerist

samurai said:


> Yay
> 
> image


looks evil lol


----------



## temerist

clue please :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195

temerist said:


> clue please :whistling2::lol2:


 
Its got 4 legs:whistling2:


----------



## temerist

actually it has 6, but 2 are hidden :Na_Na_Na_Na: they are retractable


----------



## samurai

lol it does look pretty evil :devil:, clue is i've guessed this breed on someone elses pic and was wrong if that helps :whistling2:


----------



## x Sarah x

aidi : victory:


----------



## samurai

yep well done :no1:


----------



## x Sarah x

Easy one!


----------



## samurai

azawakh


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> azawakh


Or if not, a Sloughi though I'm almost certain it's an azawakh!


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Or if not, a Sloughi though I'm almost certain it's an azawakh!


Sloughi was my second choice


----------



## x Sarah x

samurai said:


> azawakh


Yup yup :2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady

bump


----------



## samurai

sorry its been a while :blush:


----------



## Adams Corns

probably not but , american pitbull


----------



## Postcard

Presa Canario?


----------



## samurai

no & no


----------



## Postcard

Cane Corso?


----------



## samurai

no its not


----------



## RORCOV

The American Bandogge Mastiff


----------



## samurai

Turtle Jo said:


> The American Bandogge Mastiff


:no1: Well done


----------



## RORCOV

Pure breed poopie


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Pure breed poopie
> 
> image


Catalburun?


----------



## samurai

turkish pointer?


----------



## lew924

Bassett hound pup


----------



## RORCOV

annabel said:


> Catalburun?


Yup! :no1:


----------



## RORCOV

samurai said:


> turkish pointer?


Also right :2thumb: but you were beaten to it...


----------



## samurai

Turtle Jo said:


> Also right :2thumb: but you were beaten to it...


same time actually, but i prefer the guessing part


----------



## Postcard

I know this looks like a 'before' and 'after' shot from one of those magazines in dentists' waiting rooms...


----------



## RORCOV

Russian black terrier?


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> Russian black terrier?


I'm terrible at this aren't I? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

YES BIG GOLD STAR! :2thumb::no1:


----------



## RORCOV

I'm not much better! gonna try harder now...


----------



## Postcard

Turtle Jo said:


> I'm not much better! gonna try harder now...
> 
> image


Hmm I don't think this is right but I can't be bothered doing a search yet so silken windhound?


----------



## RORCOV

Not a silken windhound...


----------



## samurai

afghan with a silly hair cut


----------



## RORCOV

samurai said:


> afghan with a silly hair cut


Nope :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Tazy?


----------



## RORCOV

annabel said:


> Tazy?


Nope...


----------



## samurai

its a taigan :whistling2:


----------



## RORCOV

samurai said:


> its a taigan :whistling2:


It sure is! : victory:


----------



## samurai

Could this puppy be any cuter? :flrt:


----------



## samurai

Anybody?


----------



## lew924

Is it a cross


----------



## samurai

lew924 said:


> Is it a cross


Its a new breed


----------



## lew924

It looks a bit like a pugs head on a labradors body


----------



## samurai

Its not, theres more than 2 breeds (not a hot cross)


----------



## Postcard

Can you post an adult pic please?


----------



## samurai

Adult pic 4 u


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> image
> 
> Adult pic 4 u


Christ on a stick, that looks like a poster-child for unsoundness... 

No ideas yet but thanks for the pic!


----------



## samurai

i know thats not the healthiest looking example


----------



## dickvansheepcake

I have absolutely no idea...think this could be a thread killer!


----------



## RORCOV

I'm out.......


----------



## Postcard

american bullnesse?


----------



## Zoo-Man

What the hell....??? 

Erm, it looks like a Corgi got raped by a Bulldog, & this is the result! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Mongrel:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Bullshit? (Bulldog x Shih Tzu)


----------



## dickvansheepcake

annabel said:


> american bullnesse?



Just looked these up, think you could be right. One thing I read is that you should avoid letting them play too roughly with dogs or children as their eyes can fall out!! Not sure how true that is...or if it is as extreme as it sounds! Why breed a dog whose eyes could fall out through playing too vigorously!


----------



## Zoo-Man

dickvansheepcake said:


> Just looked these up, think you could be right. One thing I read is that you should avoid letting them play too roughly with dogs or children *as their eyes can fall out!*! Not sure how true that is...or if it is as extreme as it sounds! Why breed a dog whose eyes could fall out through playing too vigorously!


 
:gasp: :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Zoo-Man said:


> :gasp: :lol2:


That's what I thought! :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Pahahah I just looked it up too - cannot believe that the breed association has answered 'Do their eyes fall out' in the FAQs! :lol2:

American Bullnese Association - Do American Bullnese eyes fall out or need special care?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Hahahaa! I wonder how many times it's been asked! Maybe I'm really irresponsible, but it's not something I'd think of asking before buying a dog!


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Hahahaa! I wonder how many times it's been asked! Maybe I'm really irresponsible, but it's not something I'd think of asking before buying a dog!


Might just be americans? :whistling2:

:2thumb:


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> american bullnesse?


Yes its a bullnese :no1:


----------



## Postcard




----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> image


 
Bergomasco? (sp)


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Bergomasco? (sp)


Yes it is! Think it's bergamasco but not 100% :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Ok, not that difficult, but I've tried to fool you a bit as this must be either a European or American individual, certainly not British!


----------



## Postcard

badly bred smoothcoat griffon bruxellois?


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> badly bred smoothcoat griffon bruxellois?


Yeah!!! :no1:

I didn't know they had their ears cropped in other countries! Is there anything that the yanks wont do to dogs! :devil:


----------



## Postcard

Please can someone else take my go? I can't be bothered trying to find something rare enough to fool the doggy experts on here! :gasp::notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samurai

I'l go


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> image
> 
> I'l go


Mi Ki?


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Mi Ki?


nope sorry


----------



## Postcard

Miniature littlefield sheepdog?


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Miniature littlefield sheepdog?


no again, just had to google that one though not heard of it before


----------



## Ophexis

Looks vaguely like a Tibetan Terrier but pretty sure I'm wrong :lol2:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Wild stab in the dark...Polish lowland sheepdog?


----------



## em_40

Kyi-Leo?


----------



## samurai

em_40 said:


> Kyi-Leo?


:no1: Well done!


----------



## em_40

wooo 

possibly an easy one but I think he's cute! (don't know if its already been done either sorry as I didn't read every single one)


----------



## samurai

I'm rubbish at puppies, anatolian shepherd??


----------



## em_40

neh

I did wander if there was a rule against puppies, but I didn't see one stated


----------



## dickvansheepcake

There's no rule against puppy pictures, but we are allowed to request an adult pic! So, can we have a pic of it as an adult please


----------



## Emsylove

samurai said:


> I'm rubbish at puppies, anatolian shepherd??


i agree


----------



## gecko lady

havnt checked on this post for a while, i think it was a good one to start XD :lol2: get loads of emails from it though :bash:


----------



## em_40

hehe, I don't check my emails very often anymore, but I always have tons from forums when I do XD


... searching for an adult pic now


----------



## em_40




----------



## MaMExotics

em_40 said:


> image


German sherperd / lab?


----------



## em_40

afraid not, no


----------



## em_40

anyone??


----------



## samurai

is it a cross? or a pure breed?


----------



## em_40

It is a pure breed


----------



## dickvansheepcake

is it a chinook?


----------



## em_40

It is yes, well done

:no1:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Woo! Right here's a pure breed...


----------



## Kat91

dickvansheepcake said:


> Woo! Right here's a pure breed...
> 
> image


fila brasileiro


----------



## Kat91

Here's a tricky one if you are not up with flock protectors

purebreed


----------



## temerist

is it a slovensky cuvac?


----------



## nikki_alaska

hairless akbash??


----------



## ryanr1987

nikki_alaska said:


> hairless akbash??


we have a winner


----------



## temerist

gutted, i never get a go lol


----------



## nikki_alaska

temerist said:


> gutted, i never get a go lol


 
Take the next go  I did loads around the middle of the game LOL


----------



## temerist

cant think of a breed now lol

ermmm ok gimme a min


----------



## temerist




----------



## ryanr1987

temerist said:


> image


chinese crested hairless?


----------



## Postcard

temerist said:


> image


Xolo?


----------



## temerist

nope and nope lol


----------



## Postcard

Peruvian inca orchid? I probably should have said this one before xolo really.


----------



## temerist

yep :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Mexican hairless

Damn * lol


----------



## Postcard

temerist said:


> yep :lol2:


*whispers* I'm not actually sure that I can post any that won't be guessed really quickly... hmm. 

Back in a few mins when I've ferreted one out for you!

Guess what this gorgeous thing is....


----------



## dickvansheepcake

adult pic?


----------



## Postcard

First pic is far more representative of the breed actually - note the coat sheen.


----------



## samurai

blue lacy


----------



## Postcard

:no1:


samurai said:


> blue lacy


----------



## samurai




----------



## JulieNoob

Cockerpoo


----------



## samurai

nope sorry


----------



## em_40

portugese water dog?


----------



## samurai

yep


----------



## robstaine

Ok not sure if I aready posted on here but here goes.

this is my dog

He is a mix breed and we are not sure what he is...so your guess is as good as mine lol

We think maybe rhodesian ridgeback american bulldog mix
what do you think??


----------



## Daisyy

I see no ridgeback there  Just bulldog  May be wrong though

The last pic looks like a mastiff


----------



## Zoo-Man

Looks to be some Boxer in there to me


----------



## robstaine

he has a very thing jaw line which makes me wonder what long muzzled dog could be in him. hense why I said RR though a few ppl have said it also.

I will measure his bottom jaw though his lower canines are roughly just under an inch and a half apart which is way small for it to have just bull breed in him. and his muzzle is longer than a pure bred bullmastiff.


----------



## JulieNoob

I see boxer, maybe boxer and Lab or boxer and ridgeback or boxer and random cute mix 

I love his ears!


----------



## samurai

Nice looking dog , i would guess bullmastiff cross ridgeback, he does look a bit boxer in the car window pic though.


----------



## robstaine

Thanks  yeah really bugs me that I cant tell what mix he is. I am usually good at telling breeds but he baffles everyone I havent seen any dog like him.


----------



## groovy chick

Ive got one.

Telephoned an advert in the paper for jack russell puppies went to see them and came home with this little dude. Now im not stupid i no he isnt a jr but there was no way i could leave him behind. Heres my little Rocky










Before he gets his haircuts












After his haircut


----------



## JustJordan

is he pure?

Glen of Imaal Terrier???


----------



## JulieNoob

Patterdale X


----------



## dreamer

Looks like it may have a cairn face? so x?


----------



## 123dragon

a cross breed we think but its an easy one so no clues


----------



## Postcard

patterdale x yorkie because of the hair as opposed to fur.


----------



## gecko lady

Bumpp....


----------



## shadow05

is he a westi mix???

i only said westie because of the hair when he gets trimmed and because he sort of looks like one with the head abit.


----------



## gecko lady

thought i would bring this back coz its fun  
this may have already been done but oh well


----------



## ryanr1987

gecko lady said:


> thought i would bring this back coz its fun
> this may have already been done but oh well
> 
> image


basenji x jackrussell? lol


----------



## gecko lady

ryanr1987 said:


> basenji x jackrussell? lol


 nope its an atual breed


----------



## gecko lady

comee onnn guyss!!!!!!!


----------



## Beardies are the best

basenji?


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> basenji?


 Nope


----------



## Beardies are the best

gecko lady said:


> Nope


Whats the first letter


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> Whats the first letter


its a 2 word name the first parts first letter is A, the first letter of the 2nd part is C


----------



## Beardies are the best

Austrailian Cattle Dog????


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> Austrailian Cattle Dog????


 nope


----------



## Beardies are the best

give up on this one


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> give up on this one


 ahhh rubbish ill give it to you, then you can do one
It was an Arubian Cunucu Dog


----------



## Beardies are the best

Not to difficult. I hope.:2thumb:


----------



## lovespids

Australian Kelpie???


----------



## gecko lady

Pharaoh Hound


----------



## Beardies are the best

lovespids said:


> Australian Kelpie???


wrong


----------



## Beardies are the best

gecko lady said:


> Pharaoh Hound


how the hell????????? r u google or something. 100% right


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> how the hell????????? r u google or something. 100% right


 yay  nahh im just good XD here's another one, not too hard... i was going to be very mean but will save it for later hehe any way here it is :


----------



## Beardies are the best

gecko lady said:


> yay  nahh im just good XD here's another one, not too hard... i was going to be very mean but will save it for later hehe any way here it is :
> image


your turn then


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> your turn then


 its up


----------



## Beardies are the best

is it that pic u put after mine


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> is it that pic u put after mine


 yea can you see it?


----------



## Beardies are the best

is it a cambodian razorback???


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

Canaan dog ?


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> is it a razorback???


 you got it


----------



## Beardies are the best

ok then. ermmmmm










There we go


----------



## REPTILEDAN88

bearded collie


----------



## gecko lady

polish lowland sheepdog


----------



## Beardies are the best

REPTILEDAN88 said:


> bearded collie


not at all


----------



## Beardies are the best

gecko lady said:


> polish lowland sheepdog


o my god, ur good. u must be searching these somewhere. UR turn


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

breeds of dog is one thing i'm good at :2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> o my god, ur good. u must be searching these somewhere. UR turn


muhaha  nah i just can tell what type they are like a hound or a sheepdog then look at different ones... ooh no i gave away my secret!!!









Sorry its a bit big :/


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i woulda said bracco italiano but i'm not 100%


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i woulda said bracco italiano but i'm not 100%


 im afraid not


----------



## Beardies are the best

Anglo French


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> Anglo French


 nope, it is from france though


----------



## gecko lady

com'onnn guyss!!!!


----------



## Beardies are the best

Brittany??????


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> Brittany??????


 nooo  ill give you a clue its from france and it begins with "P"


----------



## Postcard

Porcelaine, I did that one first time around I think :2thumb:

They're sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> Porcelaine, I did that one first time around I think :2thumb:
> 
> They're sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


 yay  well done


----------



## Beardies are the best

annabel said:


> Porcelaine, I did that one first time around I think :2thumb:
> 
> They're sooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


Ur turn to put a dog up then


----------



## Postcard

Beardies are the best said:


> Ur turn to put a dog up then


Just uploading to photobucket!


----------



## Beardies are the best

Saluki??


----------



## Postcard

Beardies are the best said:


> Saluki??


'Fraid not, it's not an FCI recognized breed but it is a breed.


----------



## Recluso

I'd almost say the saluki ish one is an azawakh

Swiss hound was a guess on another pic. Silly tapatalk loading


----------



## Postcard

Recluso said:


> Swiss hound?


No :2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady

Kanni?


----------



## Postcard

gecko lady said:


> Kanni?


Bingo, knew you'd get it since you're hot on hounds! :2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best

next person


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> Bingo, knew you'd get it since you're hot on hounds! :2thumb:


 aha yay  you can kind of see what contry they come from from their faces if that makes any sence? lol any way this might be easy but oh well...


----------



## Beardies are the best

argentinian dogo


----------



## gecko lady

Beardies are the best said:


> argentinian dogo


 nopee


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

you got me on that one...


----------



## gecko lady

ill give you a cluee... it originated in Uruguay


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Cimarrón Uruguayo ??


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Cimarrón Uruguayo ??


 yay well done  your go


----------



## Postcard

gecko lady said:


> aha yay  you can kind of see what contry they come from from their faces if that makes any sence? lol any way this might be easy but oh well...
> image


OOOh toughie! Is it FCI recognized? Is it a mollosoid breed?

I'm going to say either uruguyan cimarron or saint miguel cattle dog as both have very similar body types, don't think it's either though! Doesn't have the roach of a presa either. Dunno basically! :lol2:
EDIT - too late! Sorry was texting for too long, oops.


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> OOOh toughie! Is it FCI recognized? Is it a mollosoid breed?
> 
> I'm going to say either uruguyan cimarron of saint miguel cattle dog as both have very similar body types, don't think it's either though! Doesn't have the roach of a presa either. Dunno basically! :lol2:


 lol it was a cimarron uruguyan but already been got lol sorry


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

woohoo!


----------



## Postcard

Presa canario?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Presa canario?


i wanna say no, but it might be known as this... it wasn't what i looked up any
way


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i wanna say no, but it might be known as this... it wasn't what i looked up any
> way


aka perro de presa canario, dogo canario, canary molossor etc :2thumb: I know that picture off my heart as it comes up when you google presas.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> aka perro de presa canario, dogo canario, canary molossor etc :2thumb: I know that picture off my heart as it comes up when you google presas.


yup you got it, i looked up dogo canario


----------



## Postcard

Clue - not a black lab


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> image
> 
> Clue - not a black lab


i'd have said cross lab lol


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i'd have said cross lab lol


Pure breed!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Pure breed!


haven't got a damn clue


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> haven't got a damn clue


Clue: FCI recognised breed.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

a Cao De Castro Laboreiro??


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> a Cao De Castro Laboreiro??


Nope, I had to check they were two seperate breeds though! :lol2:
Think Castros only come in brindle.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Nope, I had to check they were two seperate breeds though! :lol2:
> Think Castros only come in brindle.


i googled it and found a very black looking one, but if it aint one of them i'm at a loss


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i googled it and found a very black looking one, but if it aint one of them i'm at a loss


Tip - it's not a retriever...


----------



## ryanr1987

If anyone gets this i will be extremely impressed


----------



## Postcard

ryanr1987 said:


> If anyone gets this i will be extremely impressed
> 
> image


I'd guess thai ridgeback but haven't a clue.


----------



## ryanr1987

annabel said:


> I'd guess thai ridgeback but haven't a clue.


Nope although they do look similar to the thai ridgeback so not a bad guess.


----------



## kitkat_

ryanr1987 said:


> If anyone gets this i will be extremely impressed
> 
> image


This is probably totally wrong but a bully kutta. Have only seen one video of some and they seem to have a similar head and the chest/legs look the same.


----------



## ryanr1987

kitkat_ said:


> This is probably totally wrong but a bully kutta. Have only seen one video of some and they seem to have a similar head and the chest/legs look the same.


nah bully kutta are much larger but not a bad guess at all. i'll give you a clue the initials are CP


----------



## Postcard

Had to google but Canis Panther?


----------



## ryanr1987

annabel said:


> Had to google but Canis Panther?


Correct how did you manage to find it?


----------



## Postcard

ryanr1987 said:


> Correct how did you manage to find it?


Typed into google 'dog breeds beginning with C' 

Also if you didn't see before that one there's this one still to guess:








Clues: Not a black lab, FCI recognized, not in the Retriever, Flushing Dog and Water Dog group.


----------



## gecko lady

St. Johns water dog?
EDIT- i atcally think there extinct... but im leaving it anyway cant find anything!


----------



## Beardies are the best

either this ^^^^^^^

or a Portugese Water Dog


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Beardies are the best said:


> either this ^^^^^^^
> 
> or a Portugese Water Dog


portugese water dogs look like strange poodles so it aint one of them... i'm still stumpted though


----------



## Postcard

It's a Ca de Bestair - FCI group 1, also known as Perro de Pastor Mallorquin, Majorca Shepherd Dog etc.

Ok, got another one for you - also FCI recognized -


----------



## Beardies are the best

Hamilition Hound

or Petra


----------



## Postcard

Beardies are the best said:


> Hamilition Hound
> 
> or Petra


Fraid not! What's a Petra?


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> Fraid not! *What's a Petra*?


Didn't you watch Blue Peter? :lol2:


----------



## Beardies are the best

Not sure my self. I have another suggestion - *Hellenikos Ichnilatis*


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Didn't you watch Blue Peter? :lol2:


I grew up with bonnie & mabel I'm afraid!

Beardies are the best - 'fraid not, but you're in the right group


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> *I grew up with bonnie & mabel I'm afraid!*
> 
> Beardies are the best - 'fraid not, but you're in the right group


So did I, I'm not that old to remember Petra! :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> So did I, I'm not that old to remember Petra! :lol2:


I didn't mean it like that :blush::blush: Sorry! I'm clearly just lacking in british cultural knowledge - don't ever go on a pub quiz team with me... :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

Braco Tirolés :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard

gecko lady said:


> Braco Tirolés :2thumb:


Yep, Tyrolean hound / Tyroler Bracke :2thumb:


----------



## gecko lady

yay  ok, here you go... and no its not a staff... it is however a developing breed


----------



## Kaida

Looks a bit like a bull terrier but without such a dome-y nose...


----------



## gecko lady

Kaida said:


> Looks a bit like a bull terrier but without such a dome-y nose...


 nope


----------



## Postcard

Titan terrier!


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> Titan terrier!


 woo well done!!


----------



## Beardies are the best

whos next???????


----------



## gecko lady

annabels go


----------



## Postcard




----------



## Beardies are the best

Gotland Hound


----------



## Postcard

Nope!


----------



## Beardies are the best

i am rubbish at this


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> image


 its a billy dog  that was gunna be my next one lol


----------



## Postcard

Beardies are the best said:


> i am rubbish at this


Nah, not at all - all the ones so far have been really tricky, not breeds you'd even see at crufts usually.



gecko lady said:


> its a billy dog  that was gunna be my next one lol


:2thumb: Gold star!


----------



## gecko lady

yay  hehe, here we go, it is a pure breed


----------



## Postcard

Griffon nivernais - that was a tricky one because all the griffons have the same face!


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> Griffon nivernais - that was a tricky one because all the griffons have the same face!


 well done  your go


----------



## Postcard




----------



## em_40

Mudi?


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> Mudi?


Cracking guess, but no - it is in the pastoral group though.


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> image


 really dont think its this but a swedish lapphund?


----------



## bosshogg

Laekenois Belgian Shepherd Dog


----------



## Postcard

gecko lady said:


> really dont think its this but a swedish lapphund?


Afraid not



bosshogg said:


> Laekenois Belgian Shepherd Dog


Also no.

It's FCI recognised and it is in group 1, the pastoral group.

Also here's a link to the FCI groups if people don't know what I'm on about :lol2:
FCI - Nomenclature des races


----------



## bosshogg

Majorca Shepherd Dog!!!


----------



## Postcard

bosshogg said:


> Majorca Shepherd Dog!!!


Not there yet but we did have that one earlier!

It's from a country in the first five letters of the alphabet...


----------



## Chameleoco

here's ours:2thumb:


----------



## em_40

Croation sheepdog?!


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> Croation sheepdog?!


YAY well done you!!! :2thumb:

Chameleoco is it a smooth collie (maybe a bit of bull in there too if it's a lurcher?)


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Chameleoco said:


> here's ours:2thumb:


luchers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> YAY well done you!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Chameleoco is it a smooth collie (maybe a bit of bull in there too if it's a lurcher?)


Wooo! 

My go?

Probably get it straight away, I think you know every dog :blush:
But it's a pretty doggy, so...
...here goes


----------



## Chameleoco

Chameleoco is it a smooth collie (maybe a bit of bull in there too if it's a lurcher?)[/QUOTE]

yh the pup is a blue merle collie x greyhound(Wilma)all the of her litter were wire coat,she was the only one which had a slight broken coat,and yes the bigger one is a lurcher bull x collie x saluki x greyhound(Rusty)


----------



## Chameleoco

em_40 said:


> Wooo!
> 
> My go?
> 
> Probably get it straight away, I think you know every dog :blush:
> But it's a pretty doggy, so...
> ...here goes
> image



Is it a beagle x collie?


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> Wooo!
> 
> My go?
> 
> Probably get it straight away, I think you know every dog :blush:
> But it's a pretty doggy, so...
> ...here goes
> image


I don't at all, I just narrow it down so I think 'Ok it's a mollossor' or 'looks like a hound' etc and then figure it out!

I'm really not sure on this one but off the top of my head I'd go catahoula leopard dog...


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> I don't at all, I just narrow it down so I think 'Ok it's a mollossor' or 'looks like a hound' etc and then figure it out!
> 
> I'm really not sure on this one but off the top of my head I'd go catahoula leopard dog...


That is what I do, but perhaps not as well as you
Hehe, and you would be right! :no1:
So cute and speckly...


----------



## Postcard

I'm also incredibly evil when I pick things... I pick things I've never come across before that search or breeds that look identical to another or breeds which look like they should be in a different group from what they are! :whistling2: 

This thread brings out my competitive side! :blush:

Very rare breed, this -


----------



## cloggers

annabel said:


> I'm also incredibly evil when I pick things... I pick things I've never come across before that search or breeds that look identical to another or breeds which look like they should be in a different group from what they are! :whistling2:
> 
> This thread brings out my competitive side! :blush:
> 
> Very rare breed, this -
> image


Oh I know that one! What's its bloody name *runs off to find dog book*


----------



## cloggers

Kishu inu? Though it wasn't in my book :gasp:


----------



## em_40

Looks like an Akita Inu with a strangely straight tail XD

ETA: most of the Kishu Ken pictures have much larger ears, more on top of the head (like a GSD) than that one does...


----------



## ryanr1987

annabel said:


> I'm also incredibly evil when I pick things... I pick things I've never come across before that search or breeds that look identical to another or breeds which look like they should be in a different group from what they are! :whistling2:
> 
> This thread brings out my competitive side! :blush:
> 
> Very rare breed, this -
> image


Ainu? or commonly known as Hokkaido


----------



## Postcard

cloggers said:


> Kishu inu? Though it wasn't in my book :gasp:


It is indeed supposed to be a Kishu



em_40 said:


> Looks like an Akita Inu with a strangely straight tail XD
> 
> ETA: most of the Kishu Ken pictures have much larger ears, more on top of the head (like a GSD) than that one does...


Sorry, you are actually right on that one - I picked the picture because I thought the face shape was most obviously 'Inu' ish to help people get it!


----------



## ryanr1987




----------



## em_40

That is a kangal! 

I know one without even opening google to check, wooooo


----------



## Beardies are the best

same ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Postcard

Does someone else want to suggest something until Cloggers takes her go?


----------



## cloggers

annabel said:


> Does someone else want to suggest something until Cloggers takes her go?


 Oh crap, I didn't know I had to do it :blush: someone else can have my go


----------



## Postcard

cloggers said:


> Oh crap, I didn't know I had to do it :blush: someone else can have my go


Noooooo you do it!!! :2thumb:


----------



## cloggers

annabel said:


> Noooooo you do it!!! :2thumb:


ooh ok!


----------



## Beardies are the best

giant schanzer

sorry about the spelling


----------



## cloggers

nope :whistling2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

ryanr1987 said:


> image


briard?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

if it's not a briard i'll guess russian terrier, and if it isnt one of them i dunno


----------



## cloggers

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> if it's not a briard i'll guess russian terrier, and if it isnt one of them i dunno


tis a russian black terrier :no1:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

cloggers said:


> tis a russian black terrier :no1:


woohoo 

i'll go find a picture lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws




----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> image


Catalburun?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Catalburun?


well done, never knew anyone to guess that one first time, when i showed the picture to my OH he thought it was photo shopped


----------



## Esarosa

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> well done, never knew anyone to guess that one first time, when i showed the picture to my OH he thought it was photo shopped



Right click photo - copy image location, paste it somewhere, and the breed was on the link there.


----------



## Postcard

Esarosa said:


> Right click photo - copy image location, paste it somewhere, and the breed was on the link there.


I can promise you I didn't do that, I just played this game first time around so am a bit more practised.

OK -









Not a doberman, rottweiler etc. Pure breed.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> I can promise you I didn't do that, I just played this game first time around so am a bit more practised.
> 
> OK -
> image
> 
> Not a doberman, rottweiler etc. Pure breed.



this has majorly pissed me off cause i know exactly what that is i just can't remember the name of the breed, i know there is someone near me who has bred the very first litter here in Scotland!!! urgh!!

damn it!


----------



## Ophexis

annabel said:


> I can promise you I didn't do that, I just played this game first time around so am a bit more practised.
> 
> OK -
> image
> 
> Not a doberman, rottweiler etc. Pure breed.


Coonhound?

EDIT: Austrian Black and Tan Hound?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> this has majorly pissed me off cause i know exactly what that is i just can't remember the name of the breed, i know there is someone near me who has bred the very first litter here in Scotland!!! urgh!!
> 
> damn it!


polish hunting dog!!! boo ya


----------



## Esarosa

annabel said:


> I can promise you I didn't do that, I just played this game first time around so am a bit more practised.
> 
> OK -
> image
> 
> Not a doberman, rottweiler etc. Pure breed.



I wasn't saying you did.

I was just pointing out that people could do that, so in future it may be better to host the piccys elsewhere and change the name, so nobody cheats.


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> this has majorly pissed me off cause i know exactly what that is i just can't remember the name of the breed, i know there is someone near me who has bred the very first litter here in Scotland!!! urgh!!
> 
> damn it!


Do you actually? Was just looking at their site, flipping lovely looking dogs!



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> polish hunting dog!!! boo ya


:no1: Nice one ! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Do you actually? Was just looking at their site, flipping lovely looking dogs!
> 
> 
> :no1: Nice one ! :2thumb:


they had their litter of pups advertised on Gumtree, i looked for it but couldnt find it so they probably all have homes by now, they're beautiful, i was considering making one of them my next dog, they look like dobermanns with beagle ears


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

after the comment on the right clicking cheat i made sure i re-named the picture.

and here's a hint, it isn't a jack russell


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> they had their litter of pups advertised on Gumtree, i looked for it but couldnt find it so they probably all have homes by now, they're beautiful, i was considering making one of them my next dog, they look like dobermanns with beagle ears


Just get a dobe - cracking dogs, can't wait till I have the space / stable enough lifestyle for one!

Also, your go


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> image
> 
> after the comment on the right clicking cheat i made sure i re-named the picture.
> 
> and here's a hint, it isn't a jack russell





annabel said:


> Just get a dobe - cracking dogs, can't wait till I have the space / stable enough lifestyle for one!
> 
> Also, your go


just posted a picture, and i'd love a dobe but can't look past the tails just yet, and after owning a rotty i don't think i could be without :flrt:


----------



## Postcard

Swedish farm dog?


----------



## gecko lady

Parson Russell Terrier ?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Swedish farm dog?


nopes



gecko lady said:


> Parson Russell Terrier ?


nopes


----------



## Postcard

Don't think the face is long enough to be a smooth fox terrier... Brazilian terrier?


----------



## gecko lady

miniture fox terrier?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Don't think the face is long enough to be a smooth fox terrier... Brazilian terrier?


no on both accounts. 

oh and here's the link to the person who has the Polish Hunting Dogs

Welcome


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> miniture fox terrier?


nopes


----------



## gecko lady

Tenterfield Terrier?
EDIT: atcally make that Ratonero Bodeguero Andaluz


----------



## em_40

chilean fox terrier


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> Tenterfield Terrier?
> EDIT: atcally make that Ratonero Bodeguero Andaluz


your edit got it, its the Andalusian wine cellar keeper's rat hunting dog :2thumb:



em_40 said:


> chilean fox terrier


nope but you're too late, it has been guessed


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> your edit got it, its the Andalusian wine cellar keeper's rat hunting dog :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> nope but you're too late, it has been guessed


YAY  aha, you will probably find this one easy:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

hmmmm i dunno...:hmm:


----------



## gecko lady

it is FCI recognised


----------



## em_40

Fila Brasileiro


----------



## gecko lady

em_40 said:


> Fila Brasileiro


 yep well done


----------



## em_40

woo 

ok...


----------



## gecko lady

em_40 said:


> woo
> 
> ok...
> image


 great pyrenees ??


----------



## em_40

gecko lady said:


> great pyrenees ??


'fraid not


----------



## gecko lady

maremma sheep dog :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

gecko lady said:


> maremma sheep dog :2thumb:


:notworthy: well done


----------



## gecko lady

em_40 said:


> :notworthy: well done


 yay  hehe


----------



## Postcard

Chongquing!


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> Chongquing!


 woop! well done


----------



## Postcard

gecko lady said:


> woop! well done


I put that one up before so it was an unfair advantage :lol2:

I'm running out of breeds to pick...


----------



## gecko lady

annabel said:


> I put that one up before so it was an unfair advantage :lol2:
> 
> I'm running out of breeds to pick...
> image


 aha oh well  is it a coonhound?


----------



## Postcard

gecko lady said:


> aha oh well  is it a coonhound?


Nope, right group though!


----------



## em_40

Bavarian Mountain Hound?


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> Bavarian Mountain Hound?


Nice one :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

Is it my go then?








I like putting pretty dogs up XD


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

em_40 said:


> Is it my go then?
> image
> I like putting pretty dogs up XD


my brain has officially melted, looks like a mongrel to me lmao


----------



## em_40

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> my brain has officially melted, looks like a mongrel to me lmao


:lol2: well, it isn't 

It's FCI recognised


----------



## Postcard

Ah it's a carpathian or a mioritic or something along those lines... brb, going to have to have a google...

Is it a tornjak?

I'm rubbish at all the eastern european shepherding / livestock guardian dogs!


----------



## selina20

This is a stupid guess and probably wrong but here we go is it a smooth faced Berger des Pyrénées?


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> Ah it's a carpathian or a mioritic or something along those lines... brb, going to have to have a google...
> 
> Is it a tornjak?
> 
> I'm rubbish at all the eastern european shepherding / livestock guardian dogs!





selina20 said:


> This is a stupid guess and probably wrong but here we go is it a smooth faced Berger des Pyrénées?


No it isn't, sorry...


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> No it isn't, sorry...


Am i even thinking about the right part of the world?

I don't think it is but is it an ovtcharka?


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> Am i even thinking about the right part of the world?
> 
> I don't think it is but is it an ovtcharka?


In terms of Geography you were closer with your first guess,

If you draw a triangle with the points, Austria, Greece and Moldova, that's the area to be looking at...


----------



## Postcard

karst shepherd dog? :lol2:


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> karst shepherd dog? :lol2:


umm... no, but I nearly chose that one :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

Karakachan Dog :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

gecko lady said:


> Karakachan Dog :2thumb:


Yes, well done :no1:


----------



## gecko lady

em_40 said:


> Yes, well done :no1:


 whoo! lol here we go...


----------



## gecko lady

common guys!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> whoo! lol here we go...
> image


is it an actual breed or a cross??


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> is it an actual breed or a cross??


 actual breed


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> actual breed


hmmmmmm.... i think i'm too hungover for this lol


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> hmmmmmm.... i think i'm too hungover for this lol


 lol XD


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

only thing i can think of is a Kooikerhondje but it doesnt look petite enough


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> only thing i can think of is a Kooikerhondje but it doesnt look petite enough


 nope


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> nope


i'll just say its some kind of shepherd dog and go back to drinkin pints of water lol


----------



## gecko lady

aha lol  more guesses!!!


----------



## em_40

Well to me it looks like a border collie/ Austrailian shepherd... I am probably too tired for this :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

fraid not, this is painfull so im going to give you some clues lol it originated from Venezuela and it begins with M.... lol now that should be easy for you all..


----------



## em_40

Mucuchies :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

em_40 said:


> Mucuchies :lol2:


 aha lol well done XD your go


----------



## lovespids

i was just going to say that :bash::bash:


----------



## em_40

gecko lady said:


> aha lol well done XD your go


haha... I don't think I thought this through properly... now I have to find a dog :O

gimmie a mo. :lol2:


----------



## em_40

lovespids said:


> i was just going to say that :bash::bash:


before or after reading the clue? 

You may have a go at posting a dog anyway


----------



## lovespids

Before !!!! honestly hahahahaha!ok ill find one


----------



## lovespids

*It may be easy*


----------



## lovespids

any guesses?


----------



## gecko lady

yorkie? lool


----------



## lovespids

Nope!!!!


----------



## em_40

breed yes, not cross?


----------



## lovespids

Definate breed


----------



## lovespids

*heres another pic*


----------



## lovespids

does nobody else want to guess? come on have a go


----------



## PPVallhunds

biewer?


----------



## lovespids

nope


----------



## lovespids

was very very rare for a while


----------



## Postcard

A havanese maybe?


----------



## lovespids

nope but good try


----------



## lovespids

gun dog group


----------



## Postcard

Is it an FCI breed? 

Chinese crested powderpuff? Don't think it's a puffer mind you!
EDIT - aha, thanks for the clue - I assumed it'd be a bichon type toy / companion! Good pick!


----------



## lovespids

yes fci breed


----------



## lovespids

no not a chinese crested


----------



## Postcard

I'm a bit stumped by this one :lol2: I should really get on with work, too...

Is it a water dog?

I know this isn't in the gundog group but is it a lowchen in a pet clip?


----------



## lovespids

yayyyyyyy! well done its my Lowchen Twinkle


----------



## Postcard

lovespids said:


> yayyyyyyy! well done its my Lowchen Twinkle


She is SO CUTE! :flrt:


----------



## Postcard

FCI, pointing dog, European :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> FCI, pointing dog, European :2thumb:


do i get it by saying Pointer? lol


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> do i get it by saying Pointer? lol


:lol2: 'fraid not - you're right but not the right language! Its name is similar to an alcoholic spirit... cryptic clue, sorry!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> :lol2: 'fraid not - you're right but not the right language! Its name is similar to an alcoholic spirit... cryptic clue, sorry!


urgh don't mention alcohol! had a hangover most of the day and when it went away we had more vodka jelly lmao

when i'm sober i'll try a half decent guess lol


----------



## em_40

braque du bourbonnais


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> braque du bourbonnais


Well done :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

:2thumb:


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> image


German wirehaired pointer? Is it something less obvious? :lol2:


----------



## em_40

only slightly less obvious


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> only slightly less obvious


Spinone?


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> Spinone?


Afraid not

I am rubbish at clues too, telling the country makes it too easy, but it's sort of centre Europe


----------



## Postcard

Cesky fousek!

I would have gone Korthals griffon next without that clue, so it was a good help :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> Cesky fousek!
> 
> I would have gone Korthals griffon next without that clue, so it was a good help :2thumb:



:no1: Well done


----------



## Postcard




----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> image


mexican hairless?


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> mexican hairless?


It's actually a haired dog, I'll give a big clue - it's one of a very few members of its group which are not from the UK or ireland.


----------



## em_40

Brazilian Terrier?


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> Brazilian Terrier?


No - other side of the world! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> No - other side of the world! :2thumb::2thumb:


Japense Terrier... lol 

(It was in with the pictures with the Brazilian ones, I should have clicked on it, thought you were just picking one that looked different to the others, :lol2


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> Japense Terrier... lol
> 
> (It was in with the pictures with the Brazilian ones, I should have clicked on it, thought you were just picking one that looked different to the others, :lol2


Yeah internet picture searches are a bit of a nightmare like that! :2thumb::2thumb: I think I need to stop playing for a bit and let everyone else have a proper shot :lol2:


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> Yeah internet picture searches are a bit of a nightmare like that! :2thumb::2thumb: I think I need to stop playing for a bit and let everyone else have a proper shot :lol2:


hehe, well I have a cute puppy picture to put up...

are we allowed puppies?










Look at his face, nawwwwww 

:lol2:


edit: damn, I edited the size in photobucket but hasn't worked on here


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> hehe, well I have a cute puppy picture to put up...
> 
> are we allowed puppies?
> 
> image
> 
> Look at his face, nawwwwww
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> edit: damn, I edited the size in photobucket but hasn't worked on here


Yeah puppies are allowed if it's easy to recognize!

Sorry had to edit this as that was unfair of me!


----------



## Junior13reptilez

em_40 said:


> hehe, well I have a cute puppy picture to put up...
> 
> are we allowed puppies?
> 
> image
> 
> Look at his face, nawwwwww
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> edit: damn, I edited the size in photobucket but hasn't worked on here


Burmese mountain dog?:blush: Burmese what am I on about, was just talking about the snake lol, I meant bernese


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

em_40 said:


> hehe, well I have a cute puppy picture to put up...
> 
> are we allowed puppies?
> 
> image
> 
> Look at his face, nawwwwww
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> edit: damn, I edited the size in photobucket but hasn't worked on here


was gonna say bernese mountain dog but it looks too short haired so i'll say great swiss instead


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> Yeah puppies are allowed if it's easy to recognize!
> 
> Sorry had to edit this as that was unfair of me!


Thought it would be unfair if the puppy changed a lot as it grew, or if it was a not very well known dog.



Junior13reptilez said:


> Burmese mountain dog?:blush: Burmese what am I on about, was just talking about the snake lol, I meant bernese


Close, but no



Evilshiddenclaws said:


> was gonna say bernese mountain dog but it looks too short haired so i'll say great swiss instead


Well done :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

em_40 said:


> Thought it would be unfair if the puppy changed a lot as it grew, or if it was a not very well known dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Close, but no
> 
> 
> 
> Well done :2thumb:



coolio 

i'll go find a picture


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

it's an easy one but i thought i'd go for a breed i'd like to own


----------



## gecko lady

anatolian shepherd? lovely dogs


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> anatolian shepherd? lovely dogs


yup :flrt: i think they look so snuggly :lol2:


----------



## gecko lady

no its not a jack russle


----------



## gecko lady

dont all jump at once  lol


----------



## Beardies are the best

Fox Terrier?


----------



## samurai

Doesn't really look like one really but plummer terrier?


----------



## gecko lady

samurai said:


> Doesn't really look like one really but plummer terrier?





Beardies are the best said:


> Fox Terrier?


 Nope  to be fair its not a great example of one, they can sometimes have longer hair


----------



## Junior13reptilez

It's a jack russel in disguise.:whistling2:


----------



## gecko lady

Junior13reptilez said:


> It's a jack russel in disguise.:whistling2:


 aha lol im afriad not


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Smooth fox terrier?


----------



## gecko lady

Junior13reptilez said:


> Smooth fox terrier?


 its not a fox terrier


----------



## Junior13reptilez

gecko lady said:


> its not a fox terrier


Wire hair fox terrier:whistling2: But seriously do you have a better 'specimen' of this species:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gecko lady

Junior13reptilez said:


> Wire hair fox terrier:whistling2: But seriously do you have a better 'specimen' of this species:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 lool here you go... i think i have picked a tricky one.. they can look different to this aswell.. :/ sorry lol


----------



## Junior13reptilez

gecko lady said:


> lool here you go... i think i have picked a tricky one.. they can look different to this aswell.. :/ sorry lol
> image


That looks like a completely different breed lol. I have seen these before but can't remember name of the breed.


----------



## gecko lady

Junior13reptilez said:


> That looks like a completely different breed lol. I have seen these before but can't remember name of the breed.


 thats what i mean :/ lool shall i give some clues?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

kooikerhondje?


----------



## gecko lady

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> kooikerhondje?


 yes!!! well done


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

gecko lady said:


> yes!!! well done


yay  i always call them cookie-hounds, trying to spell it properly nearly killed me lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

ugliest dog i could find


----------



## PPVallhunds

Affenpinscher?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

PPVallhunds said:


> Affenpinscher?


yup yup foogly little creatures but they have fantastic personalities


----------



## PPVallhunds

kinda like a monkey dog lol.


Ok heres one he is a mix between two breeds.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

PPVallhunds said:


> kinda like a monkey dog lol.
> 
> 
> Ok heres one he is a mix between two breeds.
> 
> image


lab and greyhound?


----------



## PPVallhunds

Lab is right, Nope to greyhound


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

PPVallhunds said:


> Lab is right, Nope to greyhound


hard to tell from that angle, i'd guess pointer or dobermann... something slim and pointy lol


----------



## Postcard

Saluki or borzoi?


----------



## PPVallhunds

nope not Saluki or borzoi or pointer or dobermann
Alot of people fine it hard to spot the other breed in him.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

whippet?


----------



## em_40

poodle? (yes I'm basing that on common lab crosses rather than looks)

maybe collie? (that's another popular one)


----------



## Beardies are the best

Great Dane??????


----------



## Postcard

PPVallhunds said:


> nope not Saluki or borzoi or pointer or dobermann
> Alot of people fine it hard to spot the other breed in him.


To be fair, crosses - especially first generation - are known for being an absolute mare since the dog can take after either or neither of its parents!


----------



## PPVallhunds

em_40 said:


> poodle? (yes I'm basing that on common lab crosses rather than looks)


 
YEP!
His owners were told (and belived) they would get a shaggy medium sized dog just like his parents as they were labXpoodles as well, that he would be be easy to train and calm, and wouldnt shed and payed a small fourtune for him, as you can see he is the compleate oppersit lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

PPVallhunds said:


> YEP!
> His owners were told (and belived) they would get a shaggy medium sized dog just like his parents as they were labXpoodles as well, that he would be be easy to train and calm, and wouldnt shed and payed a small fourtune for him, as you can see he is the compleate oppersit lol


bloody idiots, not the buyer, i meant the 'breeder'


----------



## em_40

PPVallhunds said:


> YEP!
> His owners were told (and belived) they would get a shaggy medium sized dog just like his parents as they were labXpoodles as well, that he would be be easy to train and calm, and wouldnt shed and payed a small fourtune for him, as you can see he is the compleate oppersit lol


:lol2: I hope they weren't too dissapointed and weren't relying on him being allergen free.. Didn't they see the puppy before they bought him and saw that he wasn't shaggy haired? I would never pay a fortune for a cross breed, don't know what you are getting XD


errm... off to find a picture


----------



## em_40




----------



## PPVallhunds

em_40 said:


> :lol2: I hope they weren't too dissapointed and weren't relying on him being allergen free.. Didn't they see the puppy before they bought him and saw that he wasn't shaggy haired? I would never pay a fortune for a cross breed, don't know what you are getting XD
> 
> 
> errm... off to find a picture


 
No say him and got him on the day, but were told he would get the coat as he grew and were not happy when i set them straight lol, 

I wont make a guess at the breed (its a loverly breed) as i just had a go.


----------



## Gemificus

is it a cross? it looks like a fox hehehe


----------



## Beardies are the best

stupid guess but, is it a lab x vallhund


----------



## JulieNoob

Norwegian Lundehund?


----------



## em_40

JulieNoob said:


> Norwegian Lundehund?


 yes well done!


----------



## JulieNoob




----------



## Postcard

JulieNoob said:


> image


portruguese water dog?


----------



## samurai

gecko lady said:


> lool here you go... i think i have picked a tricky one.. they can look different to this aswell.. :/ sorry lol
> image


I'd of instantly got that, can't find any pics that look like the first one you put up lol


----------



## JulieNoob

annabel said:


> portruguese water dog?



no its not


----------



## Postcard

JulieNoob said:


> no its not


spanish water dog? :lol2:


----------



## em_40

JulieNoob said:


> no its not


 spanish water dog?


----------



## PPVallhunds

Lagotto Romagnolo?


----------



## JulieNoob

annabel said:


> spanish water dog? :lol2:


Si 

Yes well done!


----------



## Postcard

A wee cutie for you lot :flrt:


----------



## Postcard

Some clues - it's FCI recognized, it's a type of basset, it's european and it's a short legged version of a larger breed with a similar name!


----------



## PPVallhunds

*Basset Fauve De Bretagne*


----------



## Postcard

PPVallhunds said:


> *Basset Fauve De Bretagne*


Yes, well done! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## PPVallhunds

I was looking into that breed when deciding to get a pup.

*Pure Breed*


----------



## Postcard

Hamiltonstovare?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Hamiltonstovare?


this was what my guess would have been but got beaten to it


----------



## PPVallhunds

annabel said:


> Hamiltonstovare?


Yeah you got
:notworthy:


----------



## Postcard

Someone else can have my go :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692




----------



## sn8ks4life

dont know my dogs but he/she's a lovely dog


----------



## Ophexis

kelsey7692 said:


> image


GSD x Lab...?


----------



## mushroomminer

I'm going to butt in on this thread lol... is it a pure GSD? Its a beautiful dog by the way!


----------



## cloggers

I shan't comment, cos I know, but what a looker :flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob

white long coated GSD


Unless it wasnts to be a berger blanc suisse (same dog diiferent name )


----------



## kelsey7692

mushroomminer said:


> I'm going to butt in on this thread lol... is it a pure GSD? Its a beautiful dog by the way!


:no1: 

Yep he's a pure GSD, white coated. He likes to go apricot in the winter though 

And thank you for the lovely comments!


----------



## kelsey7692

cloggers said:


> I shan't comment, cos I know, but what a looker :flrt:


And I know exactly why you won't comment! I hope your puppy is well :2thumb:


----------



## mushroomminer

kelsey7692 said:


> :no1:
> 
> Yep he's a pure GSD, white coated. He likes to go apricot in the winter though
> 
> And thank you for the lovely comments!


Aww, he's really lovely, I love GSD's my auntie has two and they are one of my favourite breeds, especiall y ones that are white and/or fluffy! 
Since I got it right, I'll post the next dog for everyone to guess


----------



## mushroomminer

Here's the next one, This is my old dog Daisy:


----------



## Postcard

mushroomminer said:


> Here's the next one, This is my old dog Daisy:
> 
> image


Nova scotia duck tolling retriever


----------



## mushroomminer

annabel said:


> Nova scotia duck tolling retriever


Very close, but not quite!


----------



## kelsey7692

Is she pedigree or cross breed? She's beautiful by the way!


----------



## mushroomminer

She's a crossbreed, and thank you


----------



## Postcard

Australian shepherd?

edit - just seen she's a cross - cross border collie?


----------



## kelsey7692

Collie x Golden Retriever?


----------



## mushroomminer

annabel said:


> Australian shepherd?
> 
> edit - just seen she's a cross - cross border collie?


You've nearly got it right


----------



## Postcard

mushroomminer said:


> You've nearly got it right


toller x aus shep? :lol2:


----------



## mushroomminer

annabel said:


> toller x aus shep? :lol2:


Toller x something else you mentioned! :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

mushroomminer said:


> Toller x something else you mentioned! :lol2:


Toller x border! :lol2:


----------



## kelsey7692

mushroomminer said:


> Toller x something else you mentioned! :lol2:


x border collie?


----------



## kelsey7692

annabel said:


> Toller x border! :lol2:


Beat me to it! :lol2:


----------



## mushroomminer

annabel said:


> Toller x border! :lol2:


Thats correct! Otherwise known as a Tollie! :lol2:


----------



## mushroomminer

kelsey7692 said:


> Beat me to it! :lol2:


You missed out by a minute! :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

mushroomminer said:


> Thats correct! Otherwise known as a Tollie! :lol2:


She is GORGEOUS, is it a common cross? I've seen the same cross in one of the pictures here - 
Discover Dogs « The Dog Snapper

So beautiful :flrt: 

OK, a nice one from me -


----------



## kelsey7692

annabel said:


> She is GORGEOUS, is it a common cross? I've seen the same cross in one of the pictures here -
> Discover Dogs « The Dog Snapper
> 
> So beautiful :flrt:
> 
> OK, a nice one from me -
> image


Is that real?!? Haha

Chow x Rottie?


----------



## Postcard

kelsey7692 said:


> Is that real?!? Haha
> 
> Chow x Rottie?


Yep, it's real - also it's a pure breed! :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692

annabel said:


> Yep, it's real - also it's a pure breed! :2thumb:


It sort of looks like a rottie has been dressed in a bear costume :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

kelsey7692 said:


> It sort of looks like a rottie has been dressed in a bear costume :lol2:


HAHAHHA!! :lol2::lol2: This made me snort a bit, so so funny!

The world's most expensive dog was a member of this breed...


----------



## kelsey7692

Tibetan Mastiff?


----------



## Postcard

kelsey7692 said:


> Tibetan Mastiff?


Yaay, well done you :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692

Wooo! Just finding my new picture...


----------



## kelsey7692

Right, this is my old lady Sky, she's coming up to 12y 6m. She didn't used to be so grey/white around the face!


----------



## Postcard

kelsey7692 said:


> Right, this is my old lady Sky, she's coming up to 12y 6m. She didn't used to be so grey/white around the face!
> 
> image


Beagle x lab?


----------



## kelsey7692

annabel said:


> Beagle x lab?



:2thumb: Indeed


----------



## Postcard

kelsey7692 said:


> :2thumb: Indeed


You can have another go if you want :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692

annabel said:


> You can have another go if you want :2thumb:


I'll go on a picture hunt! I used to foster dogs for a rescue, I wish I had the pictures of the dogs of my laptop because we used to get some weird and wonderful cross breeds living with us!


----------



## mushroomminer

annabel said:


> She is GORGEOUS, is it a common cross? I've seen the same cross in one of the pictures here -
> Discover Dogs « The Dog Snapper
> 
> So beautiful :flrt:
> 
> OK, a nice one from me -
> image


Thank you :2thumb: That tollie is really cute! It looks more collie than toller I think  I don't think its a particularly common cross, mine was an accidental breeding I think! I have seen one website that has tollies on it but I cant remember what it was called!
P.S That is a really strange looking dog! Its cute cute though in its own way! :lol2:


----------



## Balou

Hovawart sheepdog x?


----------



## ermgravy

no ones posted a breed in a while soo:


----------



## DavieB

mongolian banhar?


----------



## ermgravy

DavieB said:


> mongolian banhar?


Your dam good my man! pat on the back! dont suppose you know a uk breeder? lol


----------



## DavieB

I do not lol, that might be a struggle.


----------



## sophs87

My two babies ...


----------



## gecko lady

DavieB said:


> I do not lol, that might be a struggle.
> 
> image


i have no idea what this one is lol been looking for ages XD give us a clue to get this started again...


----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> I do not lol, that might be a struggle.
> 
> image



norrbottenspets?
or
west siberian laika?


----------



## freekygeeky

davieb said:


> i do not lol, that might be a struggle.
> 
> image


liaka.... beautiful doggies


----------



## freekygeeky




----------



## DavieB

freekygeeky said:


> liaka.... beautiful doggies


Yip russian hunting dog. 
First animal to orbit the earth lol. (And first animal to die in space)


----------



## samurai

freekygeeky said:


> image


telomian


----------



## samurai

What's this?


----------



## Esarosa

samurai said:


> image
> 
> *What's this?*


Gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## samurai

Esarosa said:


> Gorgeous :flrt:


I think its a bit ugly personally :-|


----------



## DavieB

samurai said:


> image
> 
> What's this?


A korean jindo


----------



## Esarosa

samurai said:


> I think its a bit ugly personally :-|


Each to their own: victory: but it has a face like a bear :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

Esarosa said:


> Each to their own: victory: but it has a face like a bear :flrt:



you know how they say dogs look like their owners.. this one even has narrow eyes like japanese and korean people lol 

On the off chance i'm right I'll post another. Pup first first to make it a little difficult lol.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Esarosa

All I see is a big image saying 'hotlink'


----------



## DavieB

fixed. is that better. I had another but its name is on the file need to fix it.


----------



## gecko lady

jack russel..... :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## DavieB

An Adult


----------



## gecko lady

rat terrier?


----------



## DavieB

nope, along the correct lines though lol


----------



## gecko lady

Brazilian Terrier? lol


----------



## Postcard

Is it FCI recognized?


----------



## DavieB

gecko lady said:


> Brazilian Terrier? lol


Correct continent


annabel said:


> Is it FCI recognized?


I believe so.


----------



## Postcard

Not FCI but the Chilean fox terrier? (aka Ratonero)


----------



## Postcard




----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> image


is it a kelpie?


----------



## Postcard

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> is it a kelpie?


Is indeed :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

Australian Kelpie! nice dog.

took too long to answer while on page lol


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

annabel said:


> Is indeed :2thumb:





DavieB said:


> Australian Kelpie! nice dog.
> 
> took too long to answer while on page lol


i'll let you post the next picture, i'm away to watch a dvdvd


----------



## DavieB




----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> image


Greater pyranean?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i want to say Maremma but the head looks wrong


----------



## james2012

just a guess is it a samoyed
thanks
james2012


----------



## JustJordan

if an x breed, samoyed x Retriever or lab


----------



## samurai

samurai said:


> image
> 
> What's this?


This is not a korean jindo, guess again 

Is the white fluff ball a Kuvasz?


----------



## em_40

Polish tatra mountain sheepdog?
Kuvasz?


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> This is not a korean jindo, guess again


Hokkaido?


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> Hokkaido?


no but close


----------



## DavieB

Kai ken then?

no one close on ball of fluff.


----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> Kai ken then?
> 
> no one close on ball of fluff.


:2thumb: yep it is


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> no but close


Kai Ken?


----------



## em_40

slovensky cuvac?


----------



## DavieB

Small tip, Its a giant breed.


----------



## em_40

DavieB said:


> Small tip, Its a giant breed.


lol, All I have guessed were giant breeds


----------



## em_40

Akbash? (did I already say that?)


----------



## em_40




----------



## samurai

em_40 said:


> image


dogo argentino


----------



## DavieB

samurai said:


> dogo argentino


The one that bit the news anchors face off the other day when she was being a muppet... Its probably goingto get put down because of her


----------



## samurai




----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> The one that bit the news anchors face off the other day when she was being a muppet... Its probably goingto get put down because of her


didn't see that  handsome dogs dogos


----------



## DavieB

samurai said:


> didn't see that  handsome dogs dogos


It was in the US


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> The one that bit the news anchors face off the other day when she was being a muppet... Its probably goingto get put down because of her


I'v only ever met one before and based on that there is not a chance in hell I'd be putting my face close to a dogo's face!!!



samurai said:


> image


podengo?


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> podengo?


nope not podengo


----------



## stolen_wing

Looks like a gangly basenji? With an overly pointy noise and too long tail. Thats the only thing can think of, is it purebreed?


----------



## stolen_wing

Or it could be a Pharoah Hound cross?


----------



## samurai

its not a cross or basenji (i don't think it looks basenji at all lol) look the type of face it has


----------



## DavieB

Canarien warren hound?


----------



## samurai

nope sorry


----------



## stolen_wing

Well to me it looks like the Podenco but someone else already guessed that  plus I thinkthey have a smoother coat


----------



## samurai

stolen_wing said:


> Well to me it looks like the Podenco but someone else already guessed that  plus I thinkthey have a smoother coat


It is a type of podenco but not a podengo (portuguese) as was said before, just saying podenco is too vague, which type?


----------



## stolen_wing

Only thought there was one type and the only one i know is Podenco Andaluz! So if thats wrong then I give up haha!


----------



## samurai

stolen_wing said:


> Only thought there was one type and the only one i know is Podenco Andaluz! So if thats wrong then I give up haha!


i'l give you that as i've seen called andaluz maneto, usually just called maneto


----------



## Postcard

edit: damn, too slow!


----------



## stolen_wing

:2thumb:... first time I have really been on here properly so not sure how to attach an image but will have a try... no cheating lol


----------



## samurai

swiss mountain dog?


----------



## stolen_wing

Not just any swiss mountain dog... there are lots of types :lol2:


----------



## samurai

greater swiss?


----------



## stolen_wing

:2thumb: yep well done


----------



## samurai

???


----------



## DavieB

Guatamalen bull terrier?


----------



## bobberbiker

kinda looks like a american bulldog


----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> Guatamalen bull terrier?


this is right :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB




----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> image


thai ridgeback?


----------



## DavieB

I only just posted it lol. That must have been seconds haha


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> I only just posted it lol. That must have been seconds haha


I got beaten by a couple of minutes on the previous two so I'm not going to apologise :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samurai

blue tick coonhound?


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> blue tick coonhound?


No, but close :2thumb:


----------



## XOX

Red tick coonhound?


----------



## Postcard

XOX said:


> Red tick coonhound?


Nope, but it is a coonhound recognised by the AKC.


----------



## DavieB

American english coonhound?


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> American english coonhound?


Well done you :2thumb::no1:


----------



## DavieB

Probably an easy one.


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> image
> 
> Probably an easy one.


lagotto romagnolo? :lol2:


----------



## samurai

lagotto romagnolo?


----------



## DavieB

samurai said:


> lagotto romagnolo?


Like I said an easy one lol. The truffle hunter.


----------



## samurai

annabel said:


> lagotto romagnolo? :lol2:


Beat me by a second lol, well done :2thumb:


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> Beat me by a second lol, well done :2thumb:


Nah, you have it :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB

I missed annabels one lol. I skipped to last post haha


----------



## samurai

Its getting differcult to find something to guess


----------



## DavieB

I think I know what this is lol, its a something shepherd a new breed i reckon, if its what i think it is.


----------



## samurai

but a what shepherd :whistling2:


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> I think I know what this is lol, its a something shepherd a new breed i reckon, if its what i think it is.


i want to say this aswell, english shepherd would be my guess but don't think they're meant to come in that colour... dunno enough about them...


----------



## DavieB

Dakotah?


----------



## em_40

They're beautiful


----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> Dakotah?


Yup well done


----------



## DavieB




----------



## DavieB

This one too hard, or so easy your not trying?


----------



## Postcard

all the sighthoundy ones look the same :lol2:

Is it FCI recognized?

mudhol? polish greyhound?


----------



## DavieB

Your allowed one answer per post. It has 2 names but I choose to use the one the other organisation uses rather than the one that you chose correctly.


----------



## Postcard

Ok. First post I guessed 'Mudhol', this post I guess 'Polish greyhound' :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DavieB

annabel said:


> Ok. First post I guessed 'Mudhol', this post I guess 'Polish greyhound' :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you'd went the other way you'd be right lol. Its a caravan hound/mudhol lol. Good guessing


----------



## Postcard

Have another go 'cos I've had more than my fair share on this thread :2thumb:


----------



## PPVallhunds

man these are going fast, every time i look ones been posted and guesses and some times ive missed two. lol


----------



## DavieB




----------



## PPVallhunds

tibetan spanial?


----------



## DavieB

Or gho Khi Nice one!


----------



## PPVallhunds

yeah. loverly looking little dogs.

ok heres mine


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Alpine dachsbracke?


----------



## PPVallhunds

yep! : victory:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Ok here ya go, probably an easy ish one to guess!


----------



## Postcard

Silken windhound?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Yep! Thought that would be an easy one


----------



## Postcard

dickvansheepcake said:


> Yep! Thought that would be an easy one


Have another go :2thumb:


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Thank you! Actually just realised you weren't quite right, it was a silken windsprite! Just the smaller version of the hound 

Here's another one!


----------



## DavieB

Lupo italiano?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

Yep! It's so hard to find dogs that would be difficult to get, you're all too good!


----------



## DavieB

So rare I can't find a photo. Will this count?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

circassian wolfhound?


----------



## DavieB

dickvansheepcake said:


> circassian wolfhound?


Don't know if I should give yo it with orloff missing lol


----------



## dickvansheepcake

DavieB said:


> Don't know if I should give yo it with orloff missing lol


 
Ah go on! I was nearly spot on 


Here's one for ya...


----------



## CARLA

dunno if your still playing but heres my 2 girlies..

both the same but different breed but pure breeds....



















=] Carla


----------



## DavieB

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah go on! I was nearly spot on
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya...
> 
> image


Tenterfield terrier.


----------



## PPVallhunds

dickvansheepcake said:


> Ah go on! I was nearly spot on
> 
> 
> Here's one for ya...
> 
> image


 
brazilian terrrier?


----------



## dickvansheepcake

DavieB said:


> Tenterfield terrier.


You're too good!


----------



## DavieB

I posted a similar terrier the other day, the chilean terrier and when I was looking the tenterfield terrier came up, I almost picked it. Just luck lol.


----------



## DavieB

CARLA said:


> dunno if your still playing but heres my 2 girlies..
> 
> both the same but different breed but pure breeds....
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> =] Carla


Your sig is a bit of a clue lol


----------



## CARLA

blonde moment there lol, but yeah lol but there 2 dif breeds of jack russell that a why i said it lol :loll:

Carla


----------



## dickvansheepcake

CARLA said:


> blonde moment there lol, but yeah lol but there 2 dif breeds of jack russell that a why i said it lol :loll:
> 
> Carla


 
Jack russell is a breed in itself, don't think you can get different breeds of jack russell...unless I'm also having a blond moment!


----------



## CARLA

dickvansheepcake said:


> Jack russell is a breed in itself, don't think you can get different breeds of jack russell...unless I'm also having a blond moment!


you can maybe i didn't write it the right way .... =]

Poppy is a long legged jack russell

Daisy is a miniature short legged jack russell

=]

Carla


----------



## DavieB

What I found on the subject.

Miniature Jack Russell - Short Legged Jack Russells, Mini Jack Russells

Sounds like breeder speak to get a few extra quid.. Still beautiful dogs though.


----------



## CARLA

lol thanks =]


----------



## DavieB

Have another shot.


----------



## hatleopard

Parson Russell Terrier?


----------



## ermgravy

:whistling2:


----------



## hatleopard

Oh oh 

plum terrier?


----------



## ermgravy

:no1:


----------



## hatleopard

ermgravy said:


> :no1:


HOORAY! Try this one?


----------



## ferretfreak

No idea, but it is stunning 

just spent 2 hours looking through this whole thread! it's fascinating seeing all the breeds i have never heard of!


----------



## saxon12

hatleopard said:


> HOORAY! Try this one?
> 
> image


is that a saarloos wolfhound? or a mix of one?
id also a mal cross german shepherd!!!


----------



## hatleopard

saxon12 said:


> is that a saarloos wolfhound? or a mix of one?
> id also a mal cross german shepherd!!!


Nope, then getting CLOSE but still nope! It's a purebred not sure if KC rec though


----------



## saxon12

hatleopard said:


> Nope, then getting CLOSE but still nope! It's a purebred not sure if KC rec though


the only other one i can think of is a utonagan? but not sure if they come in long coated lol


----------



## saxon12

or 
Czechoslovakian Wolf dog?
Kunming Wolf dog?
now i think there the only one's i have heard of lol


----------



## Postcard

Northern Inuit, maybe? My first guess would have been Sarloos too but the long hair's throwing me off a bit...


----------



## hatleopard

saxon12 said:


> the only other one i can think of is a utonagan? but not sure if they come in long coated lol


We have a winner! Yes, it's an uto from a colder climate


----------



## saxon12

yeay i won lol, see if you can guess this one then and she is a cross breed but has only 2 breeds in her line 


1644 by katwilson1980, on Flickr

hope the pic isn't to small, and she was old in this picture but is a easy one


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> yeay i won lol, see if you can guess this one then and she is a cross breed but has only 2 breeds in her line
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6962709719/image
> 1644 by katwilson1980, on Flickr
> 
> hope the pic isn't to small, and she was old in this picture but is a easy one


Do you have a standing picture? Collie x JRT?


----------



## ferretfreak

yeah, i'd say collie x jrt as well


----------



## Postcard

If not, Collie x Corgi maybe? That was my first reaction but I decided JRT would be more likely since they're both farm breeds, and that's why I asked for a standing shot.


----------



## ermgravy

Aussie cattle x collie would be bang on too but doubtful it is i though corgi too based on uk but like you say i see the logic with jrt...


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Do you have a standing picture? Collie x JRT?


spot on :no1:
no standing picture as thats the only pic i have of her now, the funny bit is the mum was a collie (border) and dad was a jrt :gasp:


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> spot on :no1:
> no standing picture as thats the only pic i have of her now, the funny bit is the mum was a collie (border) and dad was a jrt :gasp:


Awww yay, I bet that's a hyper mix! :lol2: She's really cute :2thumb:









Clue - it's not a pyranean!


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Awww yay, I bet that's a hyper mix! :lol2: She's really cute :2thumb:
> image
> 
> Clue - it's not a pyranean!


i know this one, but i can't remember the name, i was looking at them a few week ago before i put a depo down on my great dane lmao


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Awww yay, I bet that's a hyper mix! :lol2: She's really cute :2thumb:
> image
> 
> Clue - it's not a pyranean!


Podhalanski? think that's how its spelt
Maremma Sheepdog?
there the 2 i was looking at


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> Podhalanski? think that's how its spelt
> Maremma Sheepdog?
> there the 2 i was looking at


Yeah well done you! aka Polish Tatra :2thumb::no1:


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Yeah well done you! aka Polish Tatra :2thumb::no1:


i couldn't think of the normal name lol so had to just put what i thought lol, they are lovely dogs was gonna get one but couldn't find any breeders near me so went for my dane instead lol

right here's a foster puppy i had she was a really nice dog and a strange mix to this is not gonna be a easy one so will give a hint, she is not cross with a lab


1790 by katwilson1980, on Flickr


1770 by katwilson1980, on Flickr


1651 by katwilson1980, on Flickr

if you need hints just ask, but look at those lovely big ears!!!


----------



## Beev

I would say Boarder Collie as thats the working dog on a farm, but that is probably to obvious!


----------



## ermgravy

pure geuss is there weimaraner in her? weimaraner x collie maybe... im guessing on head profile... :blush:


----------



## saxon12

Beev said:


> I would say Boarder Collie as thats the working dog on a farm, but that is probably to obvious!


nope, she is a mix of 2 workers but try bigger!!


----------



## saxon12

ermgravy said:


> pure geuss is there weimaraner in her? weimaraner x collie maybe... im guessing on head profile... :blush:


same again try BIGGER lol


----------



## em_40

Is it a dane cross? crossed with something like a collie??


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> i couldn't think of the normal name lol so had to just put what i thought lol, they are lovely dogs was gonna get one but couldn't find any breeders near me so went for my dane instead lol
> 
> right here's a foster puppy i had she was a really nice dog and a strange mix to this is not gonna be a easy one so will give a hint, she is not cross with a lab
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6817702402/image
> 1790 by katwilson1980, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6817700984/image
> 1770 by katwilson1980, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6963823539/image
> 1651 by katwilson1980, on Flickr
> 
> if you need hints just ask, but look at those lovely big ears!!!


Total stab in the dark but Dane x Cane Corso?


----------



## ermgravy

pfft im baffled for one... could be anything pointer, setter or hound im doubting mossler cos bone structure in chest isnt heavy enough hmm... looks like a black and tan coonhound pup but wrong colour.... :whistling2:

can think of about 40 mixes that could reslut in pups like that... even freaking blue lacy or saluki crosses...


Dane corso's would be gorgeous pups! imagine from blue parents... :whistling2:


----------



## saxon12

em_40 said:


> Is it a dane cross? crossed with something like a collie??





annabel said:


> Total stab in the dark but Dane x Cane Corso?


Dane was her dad, and mum was a worker, still large size with HUGE ears and not any spaniel's either come on its easy from here :lol:


----------



## em_40

Dane x pointer?

Coonhound? (Don't think people work them here though??)


----------



## saxon12

ermgravy said:


> pfft im baffled for one... hound


getting closer with above, VERY close, but think big ears!!!


coonhound is closer still!!!


----------



## Postcard

Dane x Bloodhound/? My internet is being soooo slow, urgh


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Dane x Bloodhound/? My internet is being soooo slow, urgh


i thought is was a easy one but yeah your spot on with that, mum was a bloodhound dad a dane, :thumb:


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> i thought is was a easy one but yeah your spot on with that, mum was a bloodhound dad a dane, :thumb:


That was a brilliant one, really fun! Ok, give me a few minutes...


----------



## ermgravy

yeah too breed a dane id say gotta be blood really... maybe a austrian hound... but again are they even worked here...


----------



## Postcard




----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> image


id say he was a gsd cross prob lab? husky?


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> id say he was a gsd cross prob lab? husky?


It's a purebred :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

tempted to say Norweigen Lundehund but I don't really think it is :hmm:


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> It's a purebred :2thumb:



anotolian shepherd but a small one lol god i hope my spelling is being good today lol
Australian Cattle?


I KNOW WHAT IT IS :lol: BUT WONT SAY AS IV NO OTHER PICS LOL


----------



## em_40

East Siberian Laika


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> East Siberian Laika


Well done :no1:

I think it's stunning :flrt: looks like a wild animal.


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Well done :no1:
> 
> I think it's stunning :flrt: looks like a wild animal.


they strange as they do look like a lot of cross breeds or even a small shepherd but are very nice


----------



## em_40




----------



## saxon12

em_40 said:


> image


oooh this is a hard one, am gonna say its not the obvious one's like border collie but hmmmm


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> image


Tornjak? That looks too slight to be one but I'm not very good with eastern flock guardian types, if it's one of those breeds?


----------



## saxon12

em_40 said:


> image



is it a Labsky?

Australian shepherd?


----------



## saxon12

:surrender:


----------



## ermgravy

from those paws its a old world mossler and eatern flock gaurian is probs right... :hmm:

maybe: The Bucovina Shepherd


----------



## em_40

Oops, I got distracted rearranging the water dragon viv, sorry :blush:

No one's got it yet, it is a flock gaurdian but not Eastern.


----------



## saxon12

Anatolian Shepherd?


----------



## em_40

saxon12 said:


> Anatolian Shepherd?


'fraid not


----------



## saxon12

em_40 said:


> 'fraid not


Aidi?

Spanish Mastiff? but don't think his face is big enough to be one


----------



## em_40

yes, well done :2thumb:
It was the Aidi


----------



## saxon12

em_40 said:


> yes, well done :2thumb:



ok try this one 


doggie by katwilson1980, on Flickr


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> ok try this one
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6964269073/image
> doggie by katwilson1980, on Flickr


large munsterlander?


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> large munsterlander?



nope,


----------



## Postcard

stabyhoun?


----------



## saxon12

wannabe said:


> stabyhoun?


:no1:


----------



## Postcard




----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> image


doberman? lol but then that would be to easy


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> doberman? lol but then that would be to easy


No, sorry :lol2:

It's FCI recognised


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> No, sorry :lol2:
> 
> It's FCI recognised


sorry to be dumb, but what does FCI recognised mean?


----------



## saxon12

its a polish hunting dog!!! awwww aint they lovely


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> its a polish hunting dog!!! awwww aint they lovely


I'm really sorry but it's not :lol2:

The FCI is an international body that recognizes breeds which have an official breed club / standard -
FCI - Fédération Cynologique Internationale


----------



## em_40

German Pinscher?
Polish Hunting Dog?
Austrian Black and Tan hound?
Manchester Terrier?


:lol2: any of thee close?


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> German Pinscher?
> Polish Hunting Dog?
> Austrian Black and Tan hound?
> Manchester Terrier?
> 
> 
> :lol2: any of thee close?


None :lol2:

It's a hound


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> I'm really sorry but it's not :lol2:
> 
> The FCI is an international body that recognizes breeds which have an official breed club / standard -
> FCI - Fédération Cynologique Internationale


OMG but it looks sooooo much like them, oh well at least i got to add another cute doggie to my want list lol


----------



## em_40

errm, a coonhound? XD


----------



## saxon12

tut tut its a greek hound :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> tut tut its a greek hound :lol2:


Hurraaaah! Or Hellenic Hound, as the Americans call them :no1::2thumb:


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Hurraaaah! Or Hellenic Hound, as the Americans call them :no1::2thumb:


yeah, will have a look for next one give me a min


----------



## saxon12

i had one of these a while back, a rescue was really old, so anyone who knows dog breeds will know this one lol they a gorg dog's and very pretty to look at 


tan dog by katwilson1980, on Flickr


----------



## Postcard

saxon12 said:


> i had one of these a while back, a rescue was really old, so anyone who knows dog breeds will know this one lol they a gorg dog's and very pretty to look at
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6964567291/image
> tan dog by katwilson1980, on Flickr


Nova scotia duck tolling retriever?


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Nova scotia duck tolling retriever?




: victory: yeah


----------



## em_40

I love Nova Scotias. :flrt:


----------



## Postcard

Cool :2thumb: One of you two can have my go?


----------



## saxon12

annabel said:


> Cool :2thumb: One of you two can have my go?


not me av ran out :lol2:


----------



## em_40

Easy one but he looks like such a dude :lol2:


----------



## em_40

or how about this one? 










He's sooo hansome :flrt:


----------



## ferretfreak

I am rubbish with breeds, but is the forst some kind of water spaniel? 
and the second i can only think it could be a utonagan


----------



## em_40

The first one is a type of water dog yes, but which? 

The second is not Utonagan


----------



## ferretfreak

um, i want to say a spanish water dog


----------



## Wolflore

Perro de Agua Español?


----------



## em_40

Not quite


----------



## samurai

potugese water dog?


----------



## em_40

yes :2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore

Interesting, the muzzle looks more Spanish than Portuegese (sp?)!


----------



## samurai

em_40 said:


> or how about this one?
> 
> image
> 
> He's sooo hansome :flrt:



still this one to guess, is it a pure breed or cross?


----------



## em_40

It is a 'pure breed' but it isn't recognised by the FCI
It says recognision- National Kennel club and Dog Registry of America


----------



## samurai

native american indian dog?


----------



## em_40

:no1:


----------



## Wolflore

Come on then Samuri, your go.


----------



## daizy3017

*Border collie cross Golden retriever*



gecko lady said:


> saw this on another fourm and thought it looked fun
> Heres my one :war:
> [URL="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs360.snc4/44309_462611489223_525519223_6522403_2065169_n.jpg"]image[/URL]


 This is easy! Border collie cross golden retriever!!! only because i'm into my dogs though....


----------



## samurai

just trying to find something


----------



## samurai




----------



## Wolflore

Toza?


----------



## Postcard

samurai said:


> image


Whatever it is, it's flipping stunning :flrt: Like a brindle version of a 80% rideback 20% rottweiler or something... So handsome!

I'll guess Uruguay Cimarron but don't think it's that.


----------



## craiggee

Looks like a puppy dogo? I'm probs wrong though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## em_40

Mountain cur? or Tennessee Treeing Cur?


----------



## Postcard

or Cao de Fila?


----------



## ermgravy

anit a tosa unless its a dam iffy bloodline mutt...

it almost loos like a female from newest generation of the alaunt project but its hung and anit no gal.... plus the pic apears to be taken in warmer climate, maybe usa....

hmmm... mountain cur's a good guess but gone ill say mountain veiw cur or stephens cur just to be cheeky or plott hound or even do chinooks come in brindle? but thin its some kinda cur or hound and a yank.... :lol2:


----------



## samurai

em_40 said:


> Mountain cur? or Tennessee Treeing Cur?


you are the closest its a tennessee treeing brindle


----------



## Wolflore

Well done Ermgravy!


----------



## ermgravy

its em40's go but im currious if anyone gets these: first is fci, second isnt....


----------



## DavieB

First one is a Pakistani Mastiff I think. I'm guessing second one is a local breed to eastern europe going by the handlers.


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> its em40's go but im currious if anyone gets these: first is fci, second isnt....


Oh yeah, so it is!


----------



## ermgravy

yeap first is a bully kutta... this one maybe of bloodline from the original sinn mastifs... well you'd like to think so... second yeap your right but what??? clue NOT a flock Guardian... :whistling2:


besides as david's online and guesses all mine in 5 secs this will be over n done before em pops up... lol...


----------



## DavieB

lots and lots of googling later... Do i have it. If the write up on this page isn ot exaggerated its quite the dog. 18-20 years lifespan..

http://www.serbiandefencedog.com/index.php/2009050613/poreklo-pasmine.html


----------



## ermgravy

:2thumb: SOP / serbian defence dog.... they really are quite the impressive animals!


----------



## em_40

I like the look of that second dog 


Here's mine


----------



## ermgravy

horrible angle to tell a hound from a terrier at... :devil:
ill take a wild stab and say:

Hungarian/Transylvanian hound? tho even i think im wrong it could be... lol


----------



## em_40

no, good guesses though


----------



## Wolflore

Austrian Black & Tan Hound?


----------



## em_40

'fraid not


----------



## Wolflore

Polish hunting dog?


----------



## Postcard

Doesn't look square enough - but it's not a conformation shot - but maybe a pinscher?


----------



## longdog13

A Labrador cross Gordon Setter?


----------



## Wolflore

It does have a very 'black and tan mongrel' look about it. There's probably a breed club somewhere shuddering.


----------



## Postcard

Montenegrin mountain hound? Is it FCI?


----------



## ermgravy

unless its young in the light of day (and sober) id say the leg height isnt long enough for it to be a hound... im now leaning more to some thing like: 
Jagdterrier? but again its the geo in the pic throwing this one out the window...


----------



## DavieB

Latvian hound? 

Went through a few baltic states it looks right. 

If I'm right someone else take a shot.


----------



## em_40

DavieB was correct


----------



## ermgravy

i think davidb jus likes to be right... :whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore

My immediate thought was Cane Corso without cropped ears.


----------



## ermgravy

nope not corso...


----------



## Wolflore

Don't think I'm right, but, Ban Dog?


----------



## ermgravy

a lot closer but nope...


----------



## Wolflore

Grrr, I know I'm going to kick myself when you tell me or someone guesses right!


----------



## Wolflore

It's a real stunner.


----------



## hawktrainer

hears one for u bet u never ges his full breed oveasly one breed in him stands out for mils lol


----------



## Wolflore

Hi Hawktrainer, I think that the aim is to get the last one right and then you get a go 

I'm not sure if mongrels are allowed either lol


----------



## hawktrainer

Wolflore said:


> Hi Hawktrainer, I think that the aim is to get the last one right and then you get a go
> 
> I'm not sure if mongrels are allowed either lol


lol i was to slow last one had be gest rite lol some one meet me to uploading pic lol


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> image
> 
> i think davidb jus likes to be right... :whistling2:


Presa Canario?


----------



## Wolflore

hawktrainer said:


> lol i was to slow last one had be gest rite lol some one meet me to uploading pic lol


I really don't know what that means! The aim is that if YOU guess it right, then YOU can post a picture. I think lol


----------



## ermgravy

lol... nope not presa either... 

on a side note David hasn't even posted yet so wonder if he googling pics? or cleaning up rbt peeweee.... :lol2: He seen the comment and pic and its been mo than 5secs... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wolflore

American?


----------



## Wolflore

I'm guessing David's still Googling


----------



## ermgravy

nope its british... :whistling2:


----------



## hawktrainer

ermgravy said:


> nope its british... :whistling2:


mastiff


----------



## ermgravy

nope tho is a mossler of sorts...

any clue will give this away in a second....


----------



## hawktrainer

is it a pure breed/British breed


----------



## hawktrainer

not shore if spellt rite but bore do (turner and hotch dog) or Alaunt


----------



## ermgravy

it's a male Alaunt...


----------



## hawktrainer

ermgravy said:


> it's a male Alaunt...


so i got it rite lol


----------



## ermgravy

yeap u got it...


----------



## hawktrainer

ermgravy said:


> yeap u got it...


lol are mongrels aloud


----------



## ermgravy

as long as you can identify the parents... 

and no one will be impressed if excepted to guess second gen cross ie four original breeds... :bash:


----------



## hawktrainer

ermgravy said:


> as long as you can identify the parents...
> 
> and no one will be impressed if excepted to guess second gen cross ie four original breeds... :bash:


all go with me pure then just get the pic


----------



## hawktrainer

not a pit bull


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> it's a male Alaunt...


I knew I'd kick myself but I think you cheated. This breed ain't a breed, no matter what Brian says  It also comes from Eastern Europe


----------



## craiggee

@hawktrainer your first picture looks like a rottie or Doberman cross with either American bulldog or staffie. 
And the last pic looks like American bullterrier or Irish staff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolflore

hawktrainer said:


> not a pit bull image


American Stafforshire Bull Terrier?


----------



## Wolflore

Or an American Bully dog?


----------



## hawktrainer

Wolflore said:


> Or an American Bully dog?





Wolflore said:


> American Stafforshire Bull Terrier?


nop :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hawktrainer

craiggee said:


> @hawktrainer your first picture looks like a rottie or Doberman cross with either American bulldog or staffie.
> And the last pic looks like American bullterrier or Irish staff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nop and nop lol give ya the first one rottie cross as no one wood ges that he is a rotti cross Dogo Argentino x greyhound lol


----------



## PPVallhunds

ca de bou?


----------



## hawktrainer

PPVallhunds said:


> ca de bou?


nop it is an american breed


----------



## ermgravy

am bulldog or bandogge?


----------



## Wolflore

Has Am. Bulldog been guessed?


----------



## Wolflore

That head looks odd in that picture...I'm wondering...


----------



## DavieB

ermgravy said:


> it's a male Alaunt...


Was letting someone else have ago. Thought alaunt but was only 30% lol.


----------



## ermgravy

i thought that about the head but hybrid type am bull could fit that shape as could bandogge...


----------



## em_40

Antebellum Bulldog?

Though I'm sure I remember a thread where you said it was a cross :hmm:


----------



## hawktrainer

Wolflore said:


> That head looks odd in that picture...I'm wondering...


wondering what lol just to move things on its a small Dogo Argentino


----------



## ermgravy

any of the variations of bulldog in the usa could be classed as bandogges though depends who's bandogge kenel you are talking to and aboout...

Whats a dogo? that think you posted? with fawn all over it... excuse me while i fall off my chair...


----------



## Wolflore

Old English Bulldog?


----------



## hawktrainer

em_40 said:


> Antebellum Bulldog?
> 
> Though I'm sure I remember a thread where you said it was a cross :hmm:


lol to cover the dogs ass but he not around any more do no worrys there any more


----------



## ermgravy

nono that if it even has any dogo blood is a cross mate... a. its covered in fawn... b. its way too squat and far to built... (no where agile enough build)

We have three dogo at my pa's kennel in NC ive been around this breed since i was about 11 years old... there is dogo blood in my dads bandogges and we keep a pure line too...


----------



## em_40

yes, cause dogos are tall and white... dont think they have colour variations do they?


----------



## Postcard

I think it's a bit naughty to use breed 'types' rather than actual breeds :lol2:

I reckon it's alright to use landrace breeds from parts of the world where it's unlikely these would be standardised, but a strain of dog 'type' from one particular kennel isn't really a 'breed' in my oh-so-humble an opinion :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## craiggee

Can I post a pic of my doggy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ermgravy

just do it already! :2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore

I'm sorry, did someone get it right?


----------



## ermgravy

nope he told what it was, or rather wasnt cos it anit no pure breed dogo as he claimed. :whistling2:


----------



## craiggee

He told us what it was lol. 
Here's my doggy








He's a cross so I'll give you the most dominant breed which is English bullterrier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Postcard

craiggee said:


> He told us what it was lol.
> Here's my doggy image
> He's a cross so I'll give you the most dominant breed which is English bullterrier. image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EBT x staffordshire?


----------



## craiggee

Not staff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawktrainer

staffi x terrier defo got terrier in it or jack rusal


----------



## ermgravy

Jack x ebt?

or maybe corgi x ebt...


----------



## Postcard

EBT x Pit?

ETA - actually, maybe EBT x Collie? He's pretty leggy for an EBT cross!


----------



## craiggee

Nope not jack or corgi. 
Think bigger and badder lol that's the only clue I can give really 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawktrainer

craiggee said:


> Nope not jack or corgi.
> Think bigger and badder lol that's the only clue I can give really
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there pit in there


----------



## craiggee

annabel said:


> EBT x Pit?


Yep. The pit was a very small built bitch. Not stocky like the average pit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolflore

That was a quick one!


----------



## Postcard

A nice easy one -


----------



## hawktrainer

annabel said:


> A nice easy one -
> image


ridge back


----------



## Postcard

hawktrainer said:


> ridge back


Nope, decent guess though

I think this one is a puppy as it's a bit more slight than the breed in general and has a puppyish face etc.


----------



## DavieB

danish broholmer

It's very puppyish looking usually a bit "wiser" looking.

(in case I'm right) and knowing how much anabel loves sighthounds.


----------



## hawktrainer

lol i no the dog just carnt remember the breed name lol


----------



## Postcard

DavieB said:


> danish broholmer
> 
> It's very puppyish looking usually a bit "wiser" looking.
> 
> (in case I'm right) and knowing how much anabel loves sighthounds.
> 
> image


Yep, I was a bit naughty and picked a picture that wasn't the most obvious but I hope it wasn't too bad!

Also, I can't remember what that damn breed is called :lol2: have to have a quick root around...
Edit - 2 questions -
Is it from India?

I'm assuming it's non-FCI, aye?

I'll have another look when I've done a bit more work...


----------



## em_40

The Sighthound Dog Group

greyhound? :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> The Sighthound Dog Group
> 
> greyhound? :lol2:


No way! :lol2: Didn't even cross my mind as you don't often see greyhounds that pale fawn, they're gorgeous!


----------



## DavieB

em_40 said:


> The Sighthound Dog Group
> 
> greyhound? :lol2:


Yip. thought I'd try a different take on a common breed lol.


----------



## Wolflore

Em's on fire!


----------



## em_40

I struggle finding dogs, you all know everything! lol 
Nevermind, I'll go with one I think is cute as usual XD


----------



## ermgravy

hokkaido inu?

tho dark coat leading me to think its more one of the euro spitz... hmmm...


----------



## em_40

ermgravy said:


> hokkaido inu?
> 
> tho dark coat leading me to think its more one of the euro spitz... hmmm...


actually I think I may be pushing what's allowed too much, I will find another one :blush: sec


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> actually I think I may be pushing what's allowed too much, I will find another one :blush: sec
> 
> image


Swedish Dachsbracke

What was the other one? I love his wrinkley wee forehead, reminds me of a basenji or something! :flrt:


----------



## em_40

It was the NewGuenie singing dog (however it's spelled) my facebook has been plastered with somone with their's but ofcourse it's not really a domestic dog, although they look and seem like one XD


----------



## Postcard

em_40 said:


> It was the NewGuenie singing dog (however it's spelled) my facebook has been plastered with somone with their's but ofcourse it's not really a domestic dog, although they look and seem like one XD


Sorry you can have another go! Doing too many things at once :2thumb:


----------



## ermgravy

:whistling2:


3152245296_02e4a864d3 by MrBisto, on Flickr


----------



## hawktrainer

ermgravy said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7070/6981938805_47e871e009.jpg]image[/url]
> 3152245296_02e4a864d3 by MrBisto, on Flickr


gsp defo got pointer in it


----------



## Wolflore

Treeing Tennesee Brindle?


----------



## Wolflore

Or maybe a Treeing Walker? Hmm?


----------



## ermgravy

none of the above...


----------



## samurai

I know what it is but not gonna say (i may heve cheated :whistling2 I did know the singing dog straight away though....


----------



## Wolflore

Brindle lab retriever?


----------



## Wolflore

Cao de Castro Laboreiro


----------



## MONGOOSY

ermgravy said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7070/6981938805_47e871e009.jpg]image[/url]
> 3152245296_02e4a864d3 by MrBisto, on Flickr


Hannovarian or Bavarian mountain hound?


----------



## em_40

Fila Brasilario, a nice looking one


----------



## ermgravy

its a gorgeous 1 init em.... :2thumb:


----------



## em_40

It is indeed

Here's mine, don't know if it might be too small...


----------



## Postcard

Appenzeller sennenhund?


----------



## em_40

so very close


----------



## Postcard

I'll guess entlebucher next on account of its face...


----------



## Wolflore

em_40 said:


> Fila Brasilario, a nice looking one


Really!?


Fila Brasileiro by Aphelion Art, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore

em_40 said:


> It is indeed
> 
> Here's mine, don't know if it might be too small...
> 
> image


Entlebucher?


----------



## em_40

annabel said:


> I'll guess entlebucher next on account of its face...


Yes


Wolflore said:


> Entlebucher?


...and yes, but Annabel got there a little quicker


----------



## Wolflore

D'oh!


----------



## Postcard




----------



## Wolflore

Tibetan spaniel?


----------



## Postcard

Wolflore said:


> Tibetan spaniel?


Nope, but similar (obviously :lol2


----------



## Wolflore

Damchi?


----------



## Postcard

Wolflore said:


> Damchi?


Bingo :2thumb::2thumb::no1:


----------



## Wolflore

Yee haw! Right...


----------



## Wolflore

This might be a very easy one for some but I'll post it anywho.


Oo er, what could I be... by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## ermgravy

looks like domestic artic wolf to me... if its a white spitz its had a fright! :lol2:


----------



## samurai

canaan dog?


----------



## Wolflore

Nope and nope!


----------



## samurai

northern inuit?


----------



## Wolflore

No, but a good guess.


----------



## Wolflore

Well I am surprised. Do you need a clue?


----------



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD

is it a wolf? :whistling2: (i think im miles off haha)


----------



## Wolflore

No, but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## ermgravy

its some white sptiz that isnt a korean and looks effing close to a artic.... :whistling2: thats all i can figure... :blush:


----------



## Wolflore

They come in many different colours


----------



## Wolflore

Would you like another pic? Same breed, different dog?


----------



## ermgravy

yeap one less shook would be good... : victory:


----------



## Wolflore




----------



## DavieB

Song dog?


----------



## Wolflore

Yaay! Well done David.


----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> Song dog?


Never heard of that :gasp:

Just googled and all i could find was a kennels that breeds american indian dogs called song dog kennels....


----------



## Wolflore

American Indian Dogs = Song Dogs

They 'sing' a little like a Basenji.


----------



## samurai

So like a nick name then?


----------



## Wolflore

Yeah. Like a nickname.


----------



## DavieB

I think they are a coyote like breed too. Wild dogs.


----------



## Wolflore

Old Indian travois dogs, not wild.


----------



## RhysJordan

You lot would love to come to my work and play 'guess what is in the crossbreed'.

I work at rspca kennels and we have some amazing mixes come in!


----------



## 1b3

Looks like a Hovawart to me!


----------



## ermgravy

AP-WSRPYR-LR-wm by MrBisto, on Flickr


----------



## Wolflore

Catahoula Leopard hound?


----------



## ermgravy

bit easy seeing only breed that climbs trees? :whistling2:

yeap...


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

ermgravy said:


> bit easy seeing only breed that climbs trees? :whistling2:
> 
> yeap...


only technically... i know a staffy that can 'fly' up trees :lol2:


----------



## Wolflore

They are a stunning dog the Catahoula. I had a Collie that used to climb trees after squirrels!

Here's mine


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Wolflore said:


> They are a stunning dog the Catahoula. I had a Collie that used to climb trees after squirrels!
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> [URL=http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/7041744241_7f4b52f5f4_o.jpg]image[/url]
> Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


looks like an ugly ridgeback without the ridge lol


----------



## ermgravy

:lol2: hmm i know what it is! Its a curr :whistling2: but which one...? 

Tennessee?


and on the tree climbing front and leopard dogs ive never seen and other breed take three or four bounds vertically up a tree they really do move more like cats climbing its nutts...


----------



## Wolflore

No, not Tennesee


----------



## Wolflore

But you are in the right department so to speak


----------



## ermgravy

mountain or mountain view? hat guessing Curs...


----------



## Wolflore

I'll give you a clue, the name is (partly) in the colour.


----------



## ermgravy

:whistling2:


Black Mouth Cur

Blue Lacy

Camus Cur (photo needed)

Canadian Cur

Catahoula Cur

Feist

Florida/Cracker Cur

Henderson Cur (photo needed)

Kemmer Stock Cur

Kemmer Stock Hybrid Squirrel Dog

Leopard Cur

Mountain Cur

Mountain View Cur

Original Mountain Cur

Parnell's Carolina Cur

Southern Blackmouth Cur

Stephen's Stock Cur

Tennessee Treeing Brindle

Treeing Cur


----------



## Wolflore

Stop saying cur! I said right department! I didn't say it was a cur 

The clue to the name is in the colour : victory:


----------



## em_40

red lacy


----------



## Wolflore

Oo! No!


----------



## ermgravy

oh wait... redbone coonhound?


----------



## Wolflore

Yee haw!! Well done


----------



## ermgravy

how bout this one?


----------



## PPVallhunds

is it a purebreed or mix

if pure ill go with Dogo Argentino 
if mix ill go with Dogo Argentino X Great dane


----------



## Wolflore

Dogo Guatematelco??


----------



## ermgravy

wolf your good... purebreed... :2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore

Darn it! Now I've got to find one!


----------



## Wolflore

Ok...another Spitz type


Untitled by wolflore, on Flickr


----------



## PPVallhunds

East Siberian Laika


----------



## Wolflore

PPVallhunds said:


> East Siberian Laika


Spot on!


----------



## Wolflore

Next!


----------



## PPVallhunds

i finaly got one! lol off to get a pic now


----------



## PPVallhunds

ok here is it is. its a breed.


----------



## Wolflore

My first instinct says Dingo but then I questioned it.


----------



## Wolflore

Oo, New Guinea Singing Dog?


----------



## samurai

thai ridgeback?


----------



## ermgravy

thats what i thought.... hmm ill go Phu Quoc ridgeback in case its that.....


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> thats what i thought.... hmm ill go Phu Quoc ridgeback in case its that.....


You are correct, I've just found the exact picture when I went to search


----------



## ermgravy

love that breed they just have something over thais for me but never heard of them in uk... 

ill go with: and yes its pure... :whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore

No bloomin idea, only a Mother could love that!


----------



## Postcard

ermgravy said:


> love that breed they just have something over thais for me but never heard of them in uk...
> 
> ill go with: and yes its pure... :whistling2:
> image


cimarron uruguayo?

Also, :whip: Wolflore, they're beautiful doggies whatever they are!


----------



## ermgravy

annabel said:


> cimarron uruguayo?
> 
> Also, :whip: Wolflore, they're beautiful doggies whatever they are!


:flrt: the ears look like teddybears, such a give away...


----------



## Wolflore

annabel said:


> cimarron uruguayo?
> 
> Also, :whip: Wolflore, they're beautiful doggies whatever they are!


Each to their own


----------



## Postcard

ermgravy said:


> :flrt: the ears look like teddybears, such a give away...


You big softie, that's what gets me too :flrt:


----------



## Wolflore

annabel said:


> You big softie, that's what gets me too :flrt:
> 
> image


Stunning! Now that's a dog!!


----------



## Postcard

Wolflore said:


> Stunning! Now that's a dog!!


Doesn't do much for me, if I'm honest - looks too heavy...


----------



## Wolflore

annabel said:


> Doesn't do much for me, if I'm honest - looks too heavy...


I would hope that was all coat, otherwise, what is there to hug!?


----------



## ermgravy

annabel said:


> You big softie, that's what gets me too :flrt:
> 
> image


lol they do tho! lol... and is that a VEO / East european shepherd?


----------



## Postcard

ermgravy said:


> lol they do tho! lol... and is that a VEO / East european shepherd?


Nope, but it is *a* shepherd as you can tell!"


----------



## ermgravy

hmm King Shepherd?


----------



## em_40

Is it the one named after my cat, Shiloh shepherd?


----------



## Wolflore

Bohemian Shepherd?


----------



## em_40

certain it's a king shepherd


----------



## Postcard

ermgravy said:


> hmm King Shepherd?


:2thumb::no1:


----------



## ermgravy




----------



## Postcard

ermgravy said:


> image


st bernard :lol2:

Moscow watchdog??


----------



## ermgravy

yeap its the one that doesn't dribble! :lol2: and yet again... :flrt: im in love... can so see the CO in them...


----------



## Wolflore

I'm sorry, that bad boy would still dribble


----------



## ermgravy

nope wiki/google moscow watchdog... one of the few mossler not to dribble! :2thumb:

need lots of exercise as adults tho... LOTS!!!


----------



## Wolflore

Even labs dribble from time to time. But great if they don't.


----------



## ermgravy

apparently the ruski army wear quite particular it wasnt finished till they stopped the drooling... Like that was the biggest concern... still think its odd they went to all that trouble and still more CO's served in the last century with ussr/ruski forces than mw's but still... :whistling2:

and yea show my labs food and watch the puddles form...


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> apparently the ruski army wear quite particular it wasnt finished till they stopped the drooling... Like that was the biggest concern... still think its odd they went to all that trouble and still more CO's served in the last century with ussr/ruski forces than mw's but still... :whistling2:
> 
> *and yea show my labs food and watch the puddles form...*


haha!


----------



## Wolflore

Oh, and what's a CO?


----------



## ermgravy

Caucasian Ovcharka, silly... lol


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> Caucasian Ovcharka, silly... lol


Of course...sorry...still sleepy


----------



## ermgravy

speaking of sleepy, has annabel nodded back off? or just searching for the most generic pic of a really rare breed taken at a angle so that it could be anything in the pic... :whistling2:


----------



## Wolflore

ermgravy said:


> speaking of sleepy, has annabel nodded back off? or just searching for the most generic pic of a really rare breed taken at a angle so that it could be anything in the pic... :whistling2:


Hopefully the second option


----------



## Postcard

ermgravy said:


> speaking of sleepy, has annabel nodded back off? or just searching for the most generic pic of a really rare breed taken at a angle so that it could be anything in the pic... :whistling2:


Hahaahahaaaaa I used to be really good and only post conformation shots so everyone guessed mine really quickly...

Also, I've not been home since I posted that - just borrowing a laptop just now!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ok, here's a fun one for you -


----------



## PPVallhunds

A smooth coat Chow Chow?


----------



## Postcard

PPVallhunds said:


> A smooth coat Chow Chow?


Nope, good guess but it's got a pink tongue


----------



## Wolflore

Is it a purebred?

Buhund?


----------



## Postcard

Wolflore said:


> Is it a purebred?
> 
> Buhund?


It is a pure bred, but it's a 'rare breed' which has been created for a look and isn't really standardised yet... they have at least one breed club... Not a buhund!


----------



## Wolflore

I'm stumped on this one. Looks a bit Shiba but I'm guessing not. Is it designed to look like a teddy bear?


----------



## ermgravy

i love it... but im completely stumped too... :blush:


----------



## Wolflore

I'm going with Teddy Bear spitz


----------



## Postcard

Wolflore said:


> I'm stumped on this one. Looks a bit Shiba but I'm guessing not. Is it designed to look like a teddy bear?





ermgravy said:


> i love it... but im completely stumped too... :blush:





Wolflore said:


> I'm going with Teddy Bear spitz


I'm going to give you a (not so) cryptic clue... 









Not a money cat.


----------



## Wolflore

A Money Dog!?


----------



## 5plusmany

God dammit mental block- I know this one!
Isn't it something to do with kung fu? :lol2:
Oh dear thats going to bug me now...


----------



## PPVallhunds

Chinese Foo dog


----------



## ermgravy

haha that has the dopest breed name ever... :flrt:


----------



## DavieB

ermgravy said:


> haha that has the dopest breed name ever... :flrt:


I think it translates as lion dog ro something similar, their statues outside palaces et are often called foo guardians or something like that they look like dragon cross lion thingies..


----------



## PPVallhunds

Now thats a dog.

ok heres mine.


----------



## ermgravy

ive got two jade foo dogs, one each side of my door. they were gift from a dealer in hong kong a few years ago....


----------



## Postcard

PPVallhunds said:


> Chinese Foo dog


Well done :no1::2thumb: also, definitely time for pics of your vallhund pup!!


----------



## PPVallhunds

will post some later for you 

its as purebred


----------



## DavieB




----------



## nick gilchrist

pharaoh hound?


----------



## samurai

Not checked this for ages, I guess Podenco orito?


----------



## samurai

Bump


----------



## DavieB

Its a formosan mountoain dog (or at least thats the image I searched for at the time lol) . It does lok like a black pharoah hound though.


----------



## samurai

DavieB said:


> Its a formosan mountoain dog (or at least thats the image I searched for at the time lol) . It does lok like a black pharoah hound though.


Just googled that as didn't look like what I thought that breed looked like, the pic you posted is of a formosan mountain hound cross pharaoh hound :lol2:


----------

